# *** David Haye vs Dereck Chisora *** Chisora 247 lbs / Haye 211 lbs



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*David Haye vs Dereck Chisora*
12 round Heavyweight bout
14th July - Upton Park, West Ham, London, United Kingdom


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*David Haye*
Nickname: Hayemaker
From: Bermondsey, London, United Kingdom
Age: 31
Height: 6'3
Reach: 78"
Heaviest Career Weight: 222 lbs (April, 2010)
Record: 25-2 (23 KO)
Division: Heavyweight
BoxRec World Ranking: unranked due to inactivity

*Notable Fights*
Jul, 2011 - lost Wladimir Klitschko (UD 12)
Apr, 2010 - beat John Ruiz (TKO 9)
Nov, 2009 - beat Nikolay Valuev (MD 12)
Nov, 2008 - beat Monte Barrett (TKO 5)
Mar, 2008 - beat Enzo Maccarinelli (TKO 2)
Nov, 2007 - beat Jean Marc Mormeck (TKO 7)
Nov, 2006 - beat Giacobbe Fragomeni (TKO 9)
Dec, 2005 - beat Alexander Gurov (KO 1)
Sep, 2004 - lost Carl Thompson (TKO 5)

*Dereck Chisora*
Nickname: Del Boy
From: Finchley, London, United Kingdom (born in Zimbabwe)
Age: 28
Height: 6'1½
Reach: 74"
Heaviest Career Weight: 261 lbs (July, 2011)
Record: 15-3 (9 KO)
Division: Heavyweight
BoxRec World Ranking: 14

*Notable Fights*
Feb, 2012 - lost Vitali Klitsckho (UD 12)
Nov, 2011 - fought* Robert Helenius (SD 12) (_*scorecards said he lost, *everyone* knew he won_)
Jul, 2011 - lost Tyson Fury (UD 12)
Sep, 2010 - beat Sam Sexton (TKO 9)
May, 2010 - beat Danny Williams (TKO 2)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I voted Chisora decision because I want it to happen.

*WAR CHISORA*


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

You coming to the fight Lun'?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye will stop him. Sexton hurt Chisora and Helenius hurt him before he broke his hand so Haye should be able to take him out with his speed imo. I think Chisora's style could cause Haye problems, though. Especially if he can take it late and keeps it at a decent pace.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Trinity said:


> You coming to the fight Lun'?


Nah, was thinking about it but was a bit put off with the funds, the view and places to stay etc.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Haye will stop him. Sexton hurt Chisora and Helenius hurt him before he broke his hand so Haye should be able to take him out with his speed imo. I think Chisora's style could cause Haye problems, though. Especially if he can take it late and keeps it at a decent pace.


 Yeah that's the thing with this fight. Realistically Haye is better than Chisora but Chisora has a style that could trouble Haye. He has the ability to outwork him to a decision if he fights the right fight.

I'm interested to see what sort of fight Haye fights.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Nah, was thinking about it but was a bit put off with the funds, the view and places to stay etc.


Not even a beer with the lads?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haye's gonna batter him. He told me in person :yep


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't see anything but a Haye win, too fast and mobile. Although my interest for this fight has gotten smaller, not sure why, maybe when WARREN announces a A* undercard I will look forward to the event.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Haye's gonna batter him. He told me in person :yep


Is Laurence friends with the stars P on here?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye should stop him, I reckon, although he came through Helenius and Vitali pretty much unscathed, both bigger punchers than Haye but David should fare better moving backwards. I see this being sort of like Haye-Ruiz, but Chisora being more dangerous coming forward and with a lot more ambition.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I expect Haye to win, he will I think, I want Chisora to win, not really that assed either way, I'm just so happy it's on, because these two are bringing me some shit which makes me howl with laughter, in a good way. 

WAR DERECK


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Trinity said:


> Not even a beer with the lads?


Bit far to go for a drink. Also I don't think I'd get away with telling people I know 'I'm just going to London to meet 20 peeps off the internet'. I'd never hear the end of it!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bit far to go for a drink. Also I don't think I'd get away with telling people I know 'I'm just going to London to meet 20 peeps off the internet'. I'd never hear the end of it!


:rofl


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bit far to go for a drink. Also I don't think I'd get away with telling people I know 'I'm just going to London to meet 20 peeps off the internet'. I'd never hear the end of it!


.

I can pay your fight ticket


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WAR Del Boy!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol Trin, you're too nice, man!

Cannae do it though, already got an offer off my brother to buy tickets. If I'm gonna be a rabbi I'll rabbi off him, he expects it! I'll see if he's still interested next week when I see him. 

Lunny's on tour could be fun.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't believe it's the same night as Springsteen!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye has a t-shirt with Dereck Artois/Stella Chisora :deal


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going for a Chisora decision win. Small ring means a lot of inside work which favours del boy in my opinion, also del boy will win on being a don alone.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm actually sick of saying this:

HOW EXACTLY IS CHISORA GOING TO WIN?

*You can rule out Chisora KO* - Haye has never been hurt badly at HW and Chisora hasn't got a KO at even true British level.

Chisora Dec - :nono Why would Haye try to evade Chisora when he knows he hasn't got a dig? Chisora is gonna try to outwork Haye whilst being hit more than he has in any previous fight. Helenius stopped punching after round two (when he smashed Stella like a bitch).

Chisora hasn't fought anyone approaching Haye in terms of style, pedigree, speed and talent. Haye has fought someone of a similar style and level; he KO'd him in 9 (Ruiz), even coming in overweight and with a camp that contained very little sparring due to a cut.

If Sam Sexton and Robert Helenius can hurt Chisora. If Tyson Fury can convincingly beat Chisora then the writing is on the wall for him.

N.B: Another point Haye, look at the opponents Haye has fought who are the same height or smaller than him:

Bonin
Ruiz
Barrett - All KOs at Heavyweight

Mormeck
Fragomeni - All KOs at Cruiserweight

Haye will enjoy punching at a target on his eye level, rather than punching up.

N.B 2: So basically people think that because Chisora is heavier (yes) and has an 'iron' chin (he doesn't) that he is going to get on Haye's chest and outwork.

Listen, he'll try to get on Haye's chest but will be taking simple straight 1-2s that will hurt him. Should he get on Haye's chest, he can't hurt him anyway - he has no power.

Haye KO7 Stella Chisora :ibutt


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chisora doesn't have a single advantage in this fight, even his stamina is suspect. It's going to be a brutal beating for as long as it lasts.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

will this happen ??....or...will it happen as - A. an unlicensed bout or B. the british board of control come in late and settle all differences and sanction the bout (by issuing fines instead of bans or something)

reading online today that luxemburg are thinking about pulling out of it.

http://news.boxrec.com/news/2012/ex...ion-set-reconsider-sanctioning-haye-v-chisora


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> will this happen ??....or...will it happen as - A. an unlicensed bout or B. the british board of control come in late and settle all differences and sanction the bout (by issuing fines instead of bans or something)
> 
> reading online today that luxemburg are thinking about pulling out of it.
> 
> http://news.boxrec.com/news/2012/ex...ion-set-reconsider-sanctioning-haye-v-chisora


It's not quite what the article says, Tiberi (the guy quoted) says pulling out was a possibility if the EBU didn't support the fight, not that the LBF would pull out in general. Some very creative headline writing there.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

There's a good article here that sums up my feelings.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/6/5...bourg-ebu-suspension-vote-british-boxing-news


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> There's a good article here that sums up my feelings.
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/6/5...bourg-ebu-suspension-vote-british-boxing-news





> When Dereck Chisora was found guilty of assault against a woman, the board did not ban him or suspend or do much at all, really. They were all set to let him head on down to Germany the next month to face Wladimir Klitschko. That fight was called off and rescheduled, the BBBofC still did nothing.
> 
> A few months after that, they gladly allowed Chisora to face Tyson Fury at Wembley Arena.
> 
> Turns out that a slap, a water spit, and a half-assed brawl are enough to give the Board the vapors, turning them into the morality police. None of Chisora's actual troubles with the law seemed to give them any real pause, but this nonsense apparently embarrassed the great and noble business of boxing so much that they needed to make a big statement.


That's the core issue for me with the BBBoC and some people's moral high ground over this. Good article.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

You can never rule out a K.O at Heavyweight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You can never rule out a K.O at Heavyweight.


What did you go with, Flea?

I can see this being an exciting fight, Delboy always seems to be in them, whereas Haye at HW is anti-boxing which I am no fan of. So it could go either way fairly easily.

We know how Del fights, he comes forward with his Frazier impression, he doesn't know how to fight any other way. I think the interesting question is how Haye approaches it. I think he'll try and be an elusive potp
shotter, which I think is wrong, he's got all he needs to meet Del in the centre of the ring and go toe to toe.

Haye KO8.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Chisora doesn't have a single advantage in this fight, even his stamina is suspect. It's going to be a brutal beating for as long as it lasts.


Chisora's advantages are his chin and heart.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I went with Chisora KO, just because I don't like Haye...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I went with Chisora KO, just because I don't like Haye...


That's some sound reasoning right there. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> That's some sound reasoning right there. :lol:


:rofl Fuck it, Haye is a girl.






'He should have fought like that in the Klitschko fight' :yep


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye on points for me, although late stoppage could be on the cards, He hits to hard and fast and hopefully with a better output.

Bit of a mis-match IMO


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Lilo - I've promoted your post to the Views & Opinions section of the main page. If you've got any problems with that let me know :good Article here - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?135-no-chance-chisora


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye will pepper Del all too easily IMHO.......

Either Haye K.O or (even though no British ref I believe) a British style stoppage via T.K.O....

Mid rounds....Ill go Haye 7th.

WARRRRRR HAYEMAKER!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Haye will pepper Del all too easily IMHO.......
> 
> Either Haye K.O or (even though no British ref I believe) a British style stoppage via T.K.O....
> 
> ...


I don't see Haye peppering Del...he's never really been the type of fighter to 'pepper' anyone.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I don't see Haye peppering Del...he's never really been the type of fighter to 'pepper' anyone.


Ive got a feeling that Haye is gonna tear arse big time...He knows he let everyone down vs Wlad so he knows he owes everyone a performance mate.......With Del plodding forward I just see him getting hit a shitload, left right combos from Dave.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's hope an aggressive Haye turns up. I'm firmly on the Haye-train, Migs. :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If Haye walks to the ring in a red t-shirt, you know the fight ain't lasting more than 3 rounds.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> If Haye walks to the ring in a red t-shirt, you know the fight ain't lasting more than 3 rounds.


Red for danger isnt it mate??...Sure thats what the Dark Lord said.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

So all over here are supporting Haye? :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So all over here are supporting Haye? :-(


Put up a small piece about how Chisora can beat Haye and I'll whack it up on the main page :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Put up a small piece about how Chisora can beat Haye and I'll whack it up on the main page :good












Physically.....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Chisora's advantages are his chin and heart.


Chisora doesn't look like he's got that great a chin. Fury stung him a few times, Helenius hurt him badly, and Vitali did some damage too. He's tough though, that's for certain.

But Haye appears pretty sturdy at HW. He took a full shot from Wlad and didn't crumble. He took a lot of shots that night and didn't fall.

I'm not sure how Chisora's got more "heart" either. We've never seen him climb off the deck to win a title, we've never seen him actually win a meaningful fight against an opponent that wasn't totally shot.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Chisora doesn't look like he's got that great a chin. Fury stung him a few times, Helenius hurt him badly, and Vitali did some damage too. He's tough though, that's for certain.
> 
> But Haye appears pretty sturdy at HW. He took a full shot from Wlad and didn't crumble. He took a lot of shots that night and didn't fall.
> 
> I'm not sure how Chisora's got more "heart" either. We've never seen him climb off the deck to win a title, we've never seen him actually win a meaningful fight against an opponent that wasn't totally shot.


We've seen him march forward and not be hurt by Vitali for 12 rounds, Haye wouldn't even get in the ring with him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> We've seen him march forward and not be hurt by Vitali for 12 rounds, Haye wouldn't even get in the ring with him.


I remember Vitali, who's no puncher in his current condition, shaking Chisora up a few times. Your second point is a bit flimsy and a little irrelevant.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I remember Vitali, who's no puncher in his current condition, shaking Chisora up a few times. Your second point is a bit flimsy and a little irrelevant.


Vitali couldn't really put a dent in Chisora, he just marched forward and took the punches, even when he was way behind on the cards he was giving it his all, can you say the same for when Haye was fighting Wladimir, I don't think so.

And it maybe irrelevant, but it's still a fact.

And I don't see Haye being all that sturdy at HW, he only took a few clean power punches, mainly he just ate jabs and glancing blows, I don't think he has a glass chin, but it's not all that good, Chisora clearly has the better beard.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> And I don't see Haye being all that sturdy at HW, he only took a few clean power punches, mainly he just ate jabs and glancing blows, I don't think he has a glass chin, but it's not all that good, Chisora clearly has the better beard.


Mate, that makes no sense at all. He's been hit flush by the best puncher in the world, Wladimir Klitschko, and stayed on his feet. I'd say he's faced the bigger puncher and proved he can take it. And even a precision puncher like Wlad could barely touch him. That's a fact.

Chisora has very little chance in this fight. He lost to Fury. That's a fact too!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Mate, that makes no sense at all. He's been hit flush by the best puncher in the world, Wladimir Klitschko, and stayed on his feet. I'd say he's faced the bigger puncher and proved he can take it. And even a precision puncher like Wlad could barely touch him. That's a fact.
> 
> Chisora has very little chance in this fight. He lost to Fury. That's a fact too!


Didn't Haye go down against Barrett IIRC? Haye tasted Wlad's power and wanted no more, he should have just went all out, Haye's bottle seems to have vanished since moving up to Heavyweight.

Oh I know Chis has no chance at all, unless he sneaks a gun into the ring, but I'll still support him :ibutt


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Didn't Haye go down against Barrett IIRC? Haye tasted Wlad's power and wanted no more, he should have just went all out, Haye's bottle seems to have vanished since moving up to Heavyweight.
> 
> Oh I know Chis has no chance at all, unless he sneaks a gun into the ring, but I'll still support him :ibutt


He kind of did, but it looked like he was off-balance. Barrett clocked him on the canvas too and 30 seconds later Haye finished him off.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Roe

No problem.

Impressed? :yep

Lilo = boxing writer :deal


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2012/06/luxembourg-vote-confirms-haye-v-chisora.html?m=1
Luxembourg vote, fight definitely going ahead!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2012/06/luxembourg-vote-confirms-haye-v-chisora.html?m=1
> Luxembourg vote, fight definitely going ahead!


Definitely maybe probably allegedly going ahead!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Definitely maybe probably allegedly going ahead!


It's a definitely there, Frank warren has always had the boards number on this. And if the federation are still licensing this one with the WBA and WBO sanctioning it then there really nothing that can stop it


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Chisora doesn't look like he's got that great a chin. Fury stung him a few times, Helenius hurt him badly, and Vitali did some damage too. He's tough though, that's for certain.
> 
> But Haye appears pretty sturdy at HW. He took a full shot from Wlad and didn't crumble. He took a lot of shots that night and didn't fall.
> 
> I'm not sure how Chisora's got more "heart" either. We've never seen him climb off the deck to win a title, we've never seen him actually win a meaningful fight against an opponent that wasn't totally shot.


he beat helenius. Chisora has faced much better opposition at heavyweight than haye, and given better showings than Haye against top opponents. Chisora beat helenius and gave a great showing against vitali, Hayes beaten a 100% past it Ruiz and audley Harrison and a terrible boxer in valuev and lost badly to wlad.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> he beat helenius. Chisora has faced much better opposition at heavyweight than haye, and given better showings than Haye against top opponents. Chisora beat helenius and gave a great showing against vitali, Hayes beaten a 100% past it Ruiz and audley Harrison and a terrible boxer in valuev and lost badly to wlad.


Not true at all.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye won't stop Chisora, wide UD decision


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not true at all.


Would you care to expand?


----------



## theuzi (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye is elusive as f*ck, cant see Chisora pinning him down but maybe Haye will trade with him after feeling Derecks power, or lack of??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

theuzi said:


> Haye is elusive as f*ck, cant see Chisora pinning him down but maybe Haye will trade with him after feeling Derecks power, or lack of??


Is that Dwyer in you Avatar? :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Team Chisora

Vano
Spearmint
Concrete Pete
Foreman Hooooooooooook
Bazza
BoxingAnalyst - as confirmed on Roe's Hayelord thread
The Batklit
JimJom
Godfather
MagicMan
Grant
Lepinthehood
TheUzi
Flexe
Oldskl
Ace
Kalasinn
Wickio aka Photoshop king 
Hammer Muldoon 
Manning
SouthpawSlayer
JoeGrundy
Skillington
Gregory House
Fantom
Flash Jab
Bill aka serial pisshead
Ban happy Boxing Girl 
Rickie Lambert
LeftHookTommy
Avo
Sensible Wallet
Michael300
Joe KO
Big Dave
Big Lemon

Team Haye
Roe
12downfor10
Pijo
AshEdward
Macho_Grande
Flea
Pab
Mr Athena
Macca L20
Boxing_Man
DFTaylor
Barlivia
Perspicacity
MickyBlueEyes
Widdy the pussy
Red Hot Sheep
Go Getta
Furey
CamelCase
BigLad
The Doc
Webzcas
Scott Murray
Kid Gloves


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I swear we used to have a bigger Team Haye list than that ¬_¬


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

#teamDelBoy


Del ruins Haye's pitiful glass jaw in 8


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah the original thread had more members I think


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was Team Haye Baby!.....And still am!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> I was Gay Baby!.....And still am!


fixed


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> fixed


Like Dels face to that canvas!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Would you care to expand?


Yes, sorry - I was using my phone and struggling to write much.

Ok...



> he beat helenius.


Yes, he did. But Helenius was pretty untested, with his best wins coming over utterly shot guys like Sam Peter. It was a good performance from Chisora, but nothing special.



> Chisora has faced much better opposition at heavyweight than haye, and given better showings than Haye against top opponents.


That's ludicrous! He's faced Tyson Fury, Helenius and Vitali and lost to two of them clearly. There's this myth about him giving Vitali a test, but other than forcing him to work he wasn't particularly competitive. Fury is Euro-level at best right now (and handily defeated Del) and I expect Fury would have beaten the Fin in better fashion (and taken it on the cards too).

Better showings? He's lost to every guy he's faced above domestic class. Haye actually beat a top ten ranked fighter in Valuev, who would have beaten Chisora and Helenius, incidentally.



> Chisora beat helenius


Helenius isn't that good.



> and gave a great showing against vitali


A very faded Vitali and still lost 9 of 12 rounds. Being brave and plodding forward doesn't make a it a better performance.



> Hayes beaten a 100% past it Ruiz


Debatable, his style wasn't ever going to age badly and he had his moments against Haye. Even that Ruiz is better than anyone Chisora's beaten.



> and audley Harrison


So what? He destroyed him as soon as he opened up.



> and a terrible boxer in valuev


Genuine top ten fighter who would still beat most contenders in the division. And Chisora.



> and lost badly to wlad.


Nearly every opponent loses badly to Wlad - he's the best fighter in the division by some distance. He'd have obliterated Chisora in five rounds.

You can pull anyone's record apart, but Chisora has very little of substance to support the claims you're making.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

#teamhaye


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I will be in team Haye, since he owes me around £400, all though if my recent trend of bets is to go by, then Chisora will KO him in R1.

P.S good site whoever runs it. Good to see some old faces.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:rofl:rofl The return of Barlow. :happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> I will be in team Haye, since he owes me around £400, all though if my recent trend of bets is to go by, then Chisora will KO him in R1.
> 
> P.S good site whoever runs it. Good to see some old faces.


:hi: Welcome home mate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You missed me off Team Haye you fucking prick.

Nutjob! :happy


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Gary! :happy


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you put my dog in team delboy?


----------



## R.Matthews (Jun 6, 2012)

I went for chisora on points.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Haye KO1. Delboys in for some swift, Hayemaker brutality.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

WelshDevilRob said:


> Haye KO1. Delboys in for some swift, Hayemaker brutality.


This coming from the ESB Prediction King if I'm not mistaken :think


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

R.Matthews said:


> I went for chisora on points.


Out of interest, why?


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Lilo said:


> This coming from the ESB Prediction King if I'm not mistaken :think


I wish. Bajinjo is not giving a finishing date, so knowing my luck it will be once someone overtakes me.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'll end it after Haye/Chisora. After that I'll see who's posting where and what sort of demand there is and then I'll decide what to do.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

The uppercut will be the punch that does for Chisora.... Mark my words..... It might not be a text book uppercut, more a wide arching uppercut.... Uppercut nevertherless.

Put me down on team Haye!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

His heart has been questioned before...he gave up after 2 rounds against Fury


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Chisora's advantages are his chin and heart.


I meant to quote this


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye by Brutal Ref stoppage in 4-7 :horse


----------



## HourglassUppercut (Jun 6, 2012)

Shame its in the scum hole of the world.


----------



## boranbkk (Jun 7, 2012)

Haye all the way!

Haye early to mid stoppage.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Undercard announcement on tuesday


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye will push his shit in.

Shouting "now you've lost 4 in a row" after 1-bombing chisora is the single coolest thing in boxing history :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Remigijus Ziausys, boxing's ultimate forgotten man.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Just like with the Audley fight, people are giving Chisora attributes he's never had.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

War Haye! :ibutt


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

That Boxing_source guy saying Gavin/Heffron & Cleverly/Shukotskuy (sp, I know) on the undercard


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Haye vs Chisora Press Conference Live From 1pm!*

Undercard announcement is expected.

It's being shown on: http://www.boxnation.com/


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Undercard announcement is expected.
> 
> It's being shown on: http://www.boxnation.com/


Nice one Wallet. :good


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

Undercard annouced today expect it to change by fight night. I just hope main fight happens otherwise I lost 300 quid as I doubt they can refund following the post the other evening!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool. Should be interesting. Why can't they just put it on their channel as well though? :-(


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> Cool. Should be interesting. Why can't they just put it on their channel as well though? :-(


Cost of live tv probably.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Cool. Should be interesting. Why can't they just put it on their channel as well though? :-(


Somebody might say a naughty word before the watershed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Somebody might say a naughty word before the watershed.


Just show it on about a minute delay and beep out anything dodgy. Simples.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Can someone post the important stuff on here if they are watching, can't watch at work.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Will do Baj :good


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Just show it on about a minute delay and beep out anything dodgy. Simples.


Those beeps don't come for free though. You have to pay somebody to sit there and press the beep button. Negotiations broke down as the AV man who provides the beeps wanted his money up front.


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

Povetkin v Rahman Gavin v TBA, Hall v another and Walsh someone tweeted are on it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Those beeps don't come for free though. You have to pay somebody to sit there and press the beep button. *Negotiations broke down as the AV man who provides the beeps wanted his money up front.*


:lol: :yep



leforge said:


> Povetkin v Rahman Gavin v TBA, Hall v another and Walsh someone tweeted are on it.


Has TBA actually turned up to the press conference this time?


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Frankie Gavin fights for the vacant WBO Euro title, Matthew Hall meets Jack Culcay and Liam Walsh-Sebastian Cornu as per Tris Dixon


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Will there be another fence?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Frankie Gavin fights for the vacant WBO Euro title, Matthew Hall meets Jack Culcay and Liam Walsh-Sebastian Cornu as per Tris Dixon


What a shit under card!


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Frankie Gavin fights for the vacant WBO Euro title, Matthew Hall meets Jack Culcay and Liam Walsh-Sebastian Cornu as per Tris Dixon


 I bet come fight night Gavin, and Liam Walsh are not on the bill. I thought Hall had retired.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What a shit under card!


I'd guess that either someone's running out of toy money to put together decent undercards or they just can't be bothered any more. "The event sells on it's own."


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And we have pictures. This time, it looks like it's glass that separates them instead of a metal fence..

Edit: forget that. It is another fence. Shit picture quality on the stream + my dodgy (Pac/Marquez 3 draw scoring) eyes.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

that bloody fence!!!


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Fence EVT 6 Haye & Chisora


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lee Smith said:


> that bloody fence!!!


Its lost its novelty now, let them have a proper face to face. :yep


----------



## Longcount (Jun 6, 2012)

Mention of the WBO European title should be sending shivers down everyone's spines...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Longcount said:


> Mention of the WBO European title should be sending shivers down everyone's spines...


I'm trying not to think about it, if I do there is a good chance I will yack up. :barf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hurry the fuck up. My laptop's gonna blow up in a minute just by running this bullshit stream.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Was it just me, or did one of them group of lads near the camera just say "Cleverly, Bellew, Mitchell, Burns, Groves and Anderson are due here soon." ...?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Frankie Gavin last week: "I want titles now and not bogus ones. British, European. No point sitting around"

FW delivers. :deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lee Smith said:


> Was it just me, or did one of them group of lads near the camera just say "Cleverly, Bellew, Mitchell, Burns, Groves and Anderson are due here soon." ...?


Might have been Eddie Hearn.


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

Bellew aint fighting on that bill. If anyone read Luke exclusive the other day everything was true plus much more that he did not say.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lee Smith said:


> Was it just me, or did one of them group of lads near the camera just say "Cleverly, Bellew, Mitchell, Burns, Groves and Anderson are due here soon." ...?


:lol: No chance.

Good fights to make though for sure.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoever put that fence up must have been pissed, Shoddy workmanship, It couldn't stop a small child.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck sake, I think we have determined that the mic is working!


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

I notice that the ARD+ logo is still on the background poster, aren't they the German TV company rumoured to have pulled out of broadcasting the fight due to the negative publicity?


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Well this was worth rushing back for....come on!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Can anybody else hear Kevin Mitchell talking? Or am I tripping out?


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Dapper Del.


----------



## Longcount (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> Whoever put that fence up must have been pissed, Shoddy workmanship, It couldn't stop a small child.


Looks like a pre-Galvanized 15kg heras fencing panel with 78mm vertical and 360mm horizontal apertures.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

#TeamHaye

Haye has a black Hayemaker t-shirt on. The psychology of this means he will jump over the fence and attack Chisora head on. :deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck Haye

War Chisora

Can't watch as I'm on the phone, keep me updated lads.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Matthew Hall vs TBA
Liam Walsh vs TBA
Frankie Gavin vs TBA


Confirmed! :happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

John Rawling: "This press conference shows that despite anything you might've read, this fight is still very much on course to happen on July 14th."

"Some association with some music charity for kids with learning difficulties and brain damage." Trying to get good PR for Chisora and the fight :lol:



Wallet said:


> Matthew Hall vs TBA
> Liam Walsh vs TBA
> Frankie Gavin vs TBA
> 
> Confirmed! :happy


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

My sound's getting quieter and quieter all the time :-(


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Warren just said Gavin is fighting at 154 lbs

slip of the tongue or more weight bullshit from Frankie?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Gavin going up to light middleweight. atsch

Hall fights Jack Calcay


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Just show it on about a minute delay and beep out anything dodgy. Simples.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers lads.

Frankie at 154? I like Gavin as a person and as a fighter, but this is all wrong


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

My mate David Haye's looking pretty calm as usual.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chisora builds up Haye. Says he's very fast and powerful and he's working on improving his skills to get around this.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

David Haye:

"By the time Chisora realises the power that I have, he'll be on his back with the refereeing counting 8, 9, 10."

"Looking forward to fighting someone my size"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl

John Rawling asks Adam Booth to speak, says "Can you give us an insight into how David's looking compared to previous fights?"

The Dark Lord responds with "No." Rawling moves on to Don Charles :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> My mate David Haye's looking pretty calm as usual.


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye-- If you strip the fat off Chisora we would weigh the same.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Gavin at 154? Fuck's sake atsch



Bill said:


> Haye-- If you strip the fat off Chisora we would weigh the same.


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ffs. The sound was finally actually ok then they cut it off and take a break atsch


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxnation professional as ever.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Ha Ha, fuck sake, let's all share a microphone!!!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Really working well this is


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Boxnation professional as ever.


The sound engineers must be the chuckle brothers. what a balls up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This press conference is boring the shit out of me :-(


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Think Gavin can challenge these two soon?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

@boxnationtv
@FrankieGavin Matthew Hall and Liam Walsh will ALL fight on the Haye vs. Chisora undercard for titles. FIVE title fights in one night!

:happy


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Can anyone do lip reading, sounds like im in a wind tunnel.


----------



## HourglassUppercut (Jun 6, 2012)

What a shambles, shit sound, neither boxer seems to know what to say. Rather watch Wlad Klitschko do a stand up show.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Didn't notice Matthew Hall was sat in the background


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It's so boring Rawling tried to tie the microphone cord round his own neck, its like their playing pass the parcel with the mike.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

edit : well that didn't work!!!


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Rawling a cheerleader.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chisora's facial expression has been exactly the same for the last 3 minutes :lol:










Chisora: "I hope my opponent's going to come out of the fight healthy but I also hope he comes to fight because I'm gonna fuck him up" or something like that.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Every cunt jumps in front of the camera for the head to head :-(


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

.....and now we cant see the face off, fucking great!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

That was so bloody boring.

All that press and nobody bothered to ask a decent boxing question.

Both fighters looked bored to.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Dull as ditch water that was. Tempered my excitement for the fight a bit, but no doubt come fight week, I'll be buzzed again.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I think CHB needs to get some press credentials....

At least people on this site no the sport and would ask decent questions..... The Ifilm stuff is normally a load of wank to.


----------



## Joe Ko! (Jun 8, 2012)

Terrible presser had beast headphones an still couldnt hear shit, Boxnation do have some amateurs working for them


----------



## Longcount (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Frankie Gavin ‏@frankiegavin1
The fight is made at 148 people not light middle as said


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Frankie Gavin ‏@frankiegavin1
> The fight is made at 148 people not light middle as said


So hes fighting for a "title" at catchweight? .....FFS :-( If he can't even make welter then he's finished before he even started


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> So hes fighting for a "title" at catchweight? .....FFS :-( If he can't even make welter then he's finished before he even started


A catchweight 1lb above welterweight :lol:

What's the fucking point?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I think CHB needs to get some press credentials....
> 
> At least people on this site no the sport and would ask decent questions


:deal Soon mate. Soon.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavin is a mong, how the fuck can he not make Welter?


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

There was a documentary called ‘Searching for Deborah Winger' released a few years back. It argued that when actresses get fat and old they are thrown on the scrap heap. Or they become heavyweight boxers.

Winger is scheduled to challenge one of the Klitschkos in 2013, cue loads of ‘Wing and prayer, winging shots, Terms of Abasement’ type headlines.

I can’t wait.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

El Greeno said:


>


:rofl at Delboy singing ain't toe stopping us now when haye is trying to psych him out by guessing his tactics


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :rofl at Delboy singing ain't toe stopping us now when haye is trying to psych him out by guessing his tactics


G G G G G G G-$ora unit!:smoke


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :rofl at Delboy singing ain't toe stopping us now when haye is trying to psych him out by guessing his tactics


:rofl War Del Boy!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone got link for full presser please, been out all day.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :deal Soon mate. Soon.


That would really help the site take of, especially if you get the balance right.

You can't be to controversial or you'll get banned. Be firm & fair is the way to go.

I'm always available for any City/London gigs :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Anyone got link for full presser please, been out all day.


Full press conference is here:






David Haye interview:






Dereck Chisora interview:






Adam Booth interview:


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers Roe....Geezer!


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Just for those that haven't watched the press conference, the undercard news that was revealed:

Frankie Gavin (13-0) vs TBA
_~ WBO European light middleweight title - 12x3 ~ _

Matthew Hall (24-5) vs Jack Culcay (11-0) 
_~ WBA International light middleweight title - 12x3 ~ _

Liam Walsh (12-0) vs Sebastien Cornu (11-8-3)
_~ WBO European super featherweight title - 12x3 ~_​
Hall-Culcay is a good fight, whilst Walsh-Cornu II is the opposite. Hopefully a half-decent opponent is brought in for Gavin...


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Walsh should give Awuku a rematch if they are struggling to find fights for him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Who says Adam Booth is a smug cunt?


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello All :good

I still think Haye wins this, but Delboy cracks me up :rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

biglads said:


> Hello All :good
> 
> I still think Haye wins this, but Delboy cracks me up :rofl


 @biglads Good to see you here mate. :good


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Bill

I know you're the man to come to when I want to reminisce about the Medway Towns :good


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

biglads said:


> Thanks Bill
> 
> I know you're the man to come to when I want to reminisce about the Medway Towns :good


:lol: Too right mate, how could one forget about the Medway Towns, the great place it is. I still live there its that good. :lol: :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here man just realised summat.....Did the clowns recording the conference lend Jane Couch's microphone off her or what???


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Frankie Gavin has now pulled out as he doesn't want to risk his BBBofC license.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thought he might, can't say I blame him.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Frankie Gavin has now pulled out as he doesn't want to risk his BBBofC license.


Fuck me man.........This is bullshit!!!!

Fuck the BBBoC up the rectum.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Id bang Glen's Mrs like!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bet Gavin will now moan about not fighting enough after rejecting this


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

haye to beat chis to a pulp.

glad gavins pulled out,but he needs to fight soon as he is getting pulled along slower that kell brook


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Frankie Gavin in "pulling out of fight" shocker.

I thought Ol' Fish Eyes said there was no longer a threat of people losing their licenses?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Frankie Gavin in "pulling out of fight" shocker.
> 
> *I thought Ol' Fish Eyes said there was no longer a threat of people losing their licenses*?


Allegedly


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Frankie Gavin has now pulled out as he doesn't want to risk his BBBofC license.


According to a post he made in the other place its because he doesn't want to fight his birds brother....it was causing problems at home (again)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> According to a post he made in the other place its because he doesn't want to fight his birds brother....it was causing problems at home (again)


He wasn't fighting Heffron though... :huh


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Frankie Gavin in "pulling out of fight" shocker.
> 
> I thought Ol' Fish Eyes said there was no longer a threat of people losing their licenses?


Would you bank on that "promise" if your career depended on it?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He wasn't fighting Heffron though... :huh


Posted yesterday "Why this thread still going on the fights off an someways I'm glad cause it was causing me problems at home but when u get offered a fight u don't think of that u just accept cause of fighters instinct"


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Is anyone bothered about the undercard, im not. It's awful anyway, one sided fights. Might aswell just have a main event, ive got some sick feeling this fight will not happen.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> Posted yesterday "Why this thread still going on the fights off an someways I'm glad cause it was causing me problems at home but when u get offered a fight u don't think of that u just accept cause of fighters instinct"


What I mean is that Heffron pulled out of the fight last week.

He was meant to be fighting TBA this time.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

So what is gonna be the undercard of this fight? Might it be some kind of a klitschko show where you've got the main event and fuck all else only journeymen on the undercard?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats a strange fight to make at this stage of Heffrons career. Something doesn't ring true here.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What I mean is that Heffron pulled out of the fight last week.
> 
> He was meant to be fighting TBA this time.


I can't keep up Glen


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> So what is gonna be the undercard of this fight? Might it be some kind of a klitschko show where you've got the main event and fuck all else only journeymen on the undercard?


Maybe a dodgy Scandinavian rock band as chief support?

The main fight sells itself to most of the people buying the tickets or new subscribers to Boxnation so I wouldn't expect too much in the way of undercard.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Povetkin-Rahman is still on the card, I believe.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Maybe a dodgy Scandinavian rock band as chief support?
> 
> The main fight sells itself to most of the people buying the tickets or new subscribers to Boxnation so I wouldn't expect too much in the way of undercard.


For less than a pint a week what do people expect?? ..... i've managed to pull a flanker and I'm taking clients, in other words I'm not even paying for the pint.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully Scorpions on, and are playing Wind of Change.

Would be pretty apt. Albeit seriously lame :lol:


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Povetkin-Rahman is still on the card, I believe.


I want Zombie Rahman to come in at 300lbs, to make even more a joke of WBA Chump Povetkin's bogus "title" defence.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> *Dappy to open up for Haye vs Chisora*
> 
> *BoxNation have announced that chart-topping pop star Dappy, will be performing his cover of Queen's 'We Will Rock You' live in the ring moments before David Haye and Dereck Chisora clash in their July 14 grudge match.*
> 
> ...


:lol: :-(


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know if I'm gonna be sick or laugh. Dappy is a complete nonce. Hopefully they wheel Brian May out for the guitar solo.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Dappy :rofl

Fwank was probably sitting in his office thinking "Ooh, that's what those kids listen to these days"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dappy's gonna get glassed :deal


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Dappy :rofl
> 
> Fwank was probably sitting in his office thinking "Ooh, that's what those kids listen to these days"


:lol: I can see that


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Ffs I paid for a Boxing card, not to see some cunt singing like a moron. Hopefully he gets booed all the way through :good


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Dappy :lol:They might get sombody to do a little bit of comedy before the fight like the Klits have done,i wonder if Bobby Davro is busy that night:think


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Ffs I paid for a Boxing card, not to see some cunt singing like a moron. Hopefully he gets booed all the way through :good


How much are they paying you for your performance? :deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If I book a £75 ticket now am I likely to get a decent view?

Or am I better off going for one of the more expensive ones!


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> How much are they paying you for your performance? :deal


Oh if they want a show I'll give them a fucking show alright :hey


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't help but like Haye. He just makes me laugh and I see through his brash persona.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Has the undercard been properly sorted yet? I am gutted to have bought a ticket to this fight.


----------



## tony mush (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Dappy :rofl
> 
> Fwank was probably sitting in his office thinking "Ooh, that's what those kids listen to these days"


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> MICKEY VANN will referee David Haye's heavyweight grudge fight with Dereck Chisora - at the age of 68!
> 
> It is another blow to the British Boxing Board of Control who oppose the July 14 clash at Upton Park.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ght-with-Dereck-Chisora-at-the-age-of-68.html


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice to see Mickey back in Britain


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Judges*

John Coyle (UK)

Paul Thomas (UK)

Luc Muller (Luxembourg)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> *Judges*
> 
> John Coyle (UK)
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not always a factor but is mickey vann physical enough to pull two big blokes apart if it gets messy?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> It's not always a factor but is mickey vann physical enough to pull two big blokes apart if it gets messy?


No.. :lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> No.. :lol:


Hmm might be interesting when chisora does something daft in a clinch then :lol:


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Thr ref choice makes me feel like this fight is some illegal backdoor brawl. We got a cunt that wears a tea cosy for a hat singing about facebook and whatever braindead shit he sings. You got two sets of football fans with drink in a arena watching Boxing, you got a dodgy board giving the fight a green light, throw i nthe fact Chisora is insane this will be a night not to forget.

Personally a brawl, Dappy getting bottled(several times) and a mass brawl after the fight between corners will do me. Boxing is done for as a Sport it's beond corrupt, it's these small moments in Boxing that make you smile.

Bring on the carnage.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Thr ref choice makes me feel like this fight is some illegal backdoor brawl. We got a cunt that wears a tea cosy for a hat singing about facebook and whatever braindead shit he sings. You got two sets of football fans with drink in a arena watching Boxing, you got a dodgy board giving the fight a green light, throw i nthe fact Chisora is insane this will be a night not to forget.
> 
> Personally a brawl, Dappy getting bottled(several times) and a mass brawl after the fight between corners will do me. Boxing is done for as a Sport it's beond corrupt, it's these small moments in Boxing that make you smile.
> 
> Bring on the carnage.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my tickets for this. 

WAR DEL BOY


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Thr ref choice makes me feel like this fight is some illegal backdoor brawl. We got a cunt that wears a tea cosy for a hat singing about facebook and whatever braindead shit he sings. You got two sets of football fans with drink in a arena watching Boxing, you got a dodgy board giving the fight a green light, throw i nthe fact Chisora is insane this will be a night not to forget.
> 
> Personally a brawl, Dappy getting bottled(several times) and a mass brawl after the fight between corners will do me. Boxing is done for as a Sport it's beond corrupt, it's these small moments in Boxing that make you smile.
> 
> Bring on the carnage.


In one post, Gary, you've summed up everything that makes me want to see this fight. Except that cunt Dappy.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> In one post, Gary, you've summed up everything that makes me want to see this fight. Except that cunt Dappy.


It just amuses me how the worst thing in the world is two heavyweights having a slap at a press conference, yet the corrupt promoters/judges, fighters supposely not being paid all the dodgy crap with belts and now it seems half of Boxing is on some sort of drug that this is the worst thing for the sport.

Im seriously bored of Boxing, it's people like Tony Bellew, Haye & even Chisora even though not a fan that make the sport refreshing. Honesty and abit of edge goes along way with people.

The most depressing thing after this fight is the Sport will become stagnant.

I love Haye he just has everything that could take the Sport the the casuals, he oozes charisma hes one of few fighters with Bellew i go out my way to listen to in interviews.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> It just amuses me how the worst thing in the world is two heavyweights having a slap at a press conference, yet the corrupt promoters/judges, fighters supposely not being paid all the dodgy crap with belts and now it seems half of Boxing is on some sort of drug that this is the worst thing for the sport.
> 
> Im seriously bored of Boxing, it's people like Tony Bellew, Haye & even Chisora even though not a fan that make the sport refreshing. Honesty and abit of edge goes along way with people.
> 
> ...


Haye also turned away many casuals from the sport by his boring, ultra cautious display against Waldimir.In spite of his talk he did none of the things he claimed he would do. Many of mates, who are casual fans, were turned off following fights like this one, and other big ones.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Haye also turned away many casuals from the sport by his boring, ultra cautious display against Waldimir.In spite of his talk he did none of the things he claimed he would do. Many of mates, who are casual fans, were turned off following fights like this one, and other big ones.


That is a ridiculous sweeping statement. Haye is the biggest British boxer since Ricky Hatton, even now he's getting people excited about the sport again. Too many people with an anti-Haye agenda.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That is a ridiculous sweeping statement. Haye is the biggest British boxer since Ricky Hatton, even now he's getting people excited about the sport again. Too many people with an anti-Haye agenda.


I have no anti-Haye agenda, I neither dislike him or care for him that much. Sure he's brought some popularity back to British boxing but you cant deny that the whole Wlad affair was a major let down from Haye and another black eye for boxing. Im not all for criticizing him, but there's no reason to hang off his nuts either, and forget his past disappointments.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I have no anti-Haye agenda, I neither dislike him or care for him that much. Sure he's brought some popularity back to British boxing but you cant deny that the whole Wlad affair was a major let down from Haye and *another black eye for boxing*. Im not all for criticizing him, but there's no reason to hang off his nuts either, and forget his past disappointments.


Watch out - it's the cliché police!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Watch out - it's the cliché police!


Hang on, let me edit that one out so!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Hang on, let me edit that one out so!


:lol:


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Beyond The Ropes*

Half way through on Boxnation


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

bollix...kids watching football


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Loving it, didnt know about Don Charles & Chisora scrapping

How many more of these are there?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

thought it was pretty crap, apart fromChisora saying Essex birds love Herpes :lol:

That scrap sounded abit fake to me


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Think they are having another one next Wed and one on the Friday night before the 14th.

Yeah, was pretty tame really....Not as good as Skys version IMHO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Loving it, *didnt know about Don Charles & Chisora scrapping*
> 
> How many more of these are there?


They had a fight?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chisora took his head guard off so* DON *Charles attacked him, apparently


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Chisora took his head guard off so* DON *Charles attacked him, apparently


When was this?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

not sure, last week or so or whenever it was filmed. 

in this training camp if thats what u mean


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

4 episodes in total. i thought chisora side was quite good and hayes stuff wasnt. maybe chisora just works better in those kinds of things, or maybe frank just pushed him more. as for hayes stuff in the episode, i didnt find it as good.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cheers to Griff for the upload.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Finchy!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Chisora took his head guard off so* DON *Charles attacked him, *apparently*


Yeah that sounded a bit dodgy to me. Especially how they just chucked it in at the end of the program and didn't really go into much detail.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

I was suprised at how it was. From boxnation i was expecting some crappy production but it was actually well put together.

Haye is just a regular guy. He gets allot of stick but everybody has flaws. He talks him self up to much and can be over confident. He has let fame and money get to his head. He has allot of natural ability so allot of things have come easy to him that most people have to work really hard for notably his athletic ability, body and his abilitys with women.

Chisora is a complete headcase. He clearly had some mental/behavoural issues. When asked why he doesn't like David Haye his response is "he has korn rolls". Its the way a 12 year old girl responds to the same question. 

When it comes to the brawl. Chisora talked shit before it happend. Haye talked shit before it happend. Chisora approached Haye with his entourage and got sparked. Chisora is deluded as he doesn't seem to understand or acknowledge that David Haye beat him up. He talks a big game about "i will do this, i could do this" but is then upset that David Haye actually backed up his words and sparked him out.

In terms of the actual fight Fragomeni is a good comparison but Ruiz is better. The Ruiz that Haye faced was actually a decent in shape Ruiz who came to win. Chisora is not as good as John Ruiz in my opinion. Haye stoped him within 4 rounds. 

How can I hate women....my mother is one.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> 4 episodes in total. i thought chisora side was quite good and hayes stuff wasnt. maybe chisora just works better in those kinds of things, or maybe frank just pushed him more. as for hayes stuff in the episode, i didnt find it as good.


Chisora seemed excited about the idea of it, mentioned it a few times in the press conference and interviews.

I don't really get the shit about the bust up, Charles attacked him because he asked to take his headgear off? the fuck?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora is cashing out, Haye will take him out inside 5 rounds. Helenius hurt him in round 1 but a lot of people like to think Chisora has a iron chin. He's got a good one but when you don't see punches coming and at the speed Haye throws them at it's going to break him down. Haye KO5.

Charles has been sacked apparently, who will Chisora get in?. Is it just pantomime stuff. Charles back in the corner fight night that sorta rubbish..


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Chisora is cashing out, Haye will take him out inside 5 rounds. Helenius hurt him in round 1 but a lot of people like to think Chisora has a iron chin. He's got a good one but when you don't see punches coming and at the speed Haye throws them at it's going to break him down. Haye KO5.
> 
> Charles has been sacked apparently, who will Chisora get in?. Is it just pantomime stuff. Charles back in the corner fight night that sorta rubbish..


where have you heard he has been sakced. you would imagine it would be Dean Powell.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora is a nutter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> where have you heard he has been sakced. you would imagine it would be Dean Powell.


Don't worry it's on Spencer Fearon so probably BS :lol:, But at the end of the clip i wasn't sure what the deal was. He seemed to be talking like a man who didn't know himself IMO.

Maybe there trying to wind Haye up and sell fight, I found it strange him asking Booth how training's going. I think he knows he's on way to a hiding but a hiding for good pay.

Edit: There back together now..


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Don't worry it's on Spencer Fearon so probably BS :lol:, But at the end of the clip i wasn't sure what the deal was. He seemed to be talking like a man who didn't know himself IMO.
> 
> Maybe there trying to wind Haye up and sell fight, I found it strange him asking Booth how training's going. I think he knows he's on way to a hiding but a hiding for good pay.
> 
> Edit: There back together now..


When it comes to Chisora theres always going to be strange things happening.

I imagine theres times where he convinces himself he is this great boxer/natural athlete/gangstar and there others where he is aware hes not very good/not in great shape/got beat up by David Haye.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Edit: There back together now..


atsch Of course they are.

Most obvious set up ever. Like you said, even Don Charles didn't seem to have a clue what he was saying :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I can categorically say that Don has not been sacked. The two were doing road work at half 4 this morning


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I can categorically say that Don has not been sacked. The two were doing road work at half 4 this morning


People were asking for a 24/7 style show.

They've got it.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Surefire excuse for Chisora when he loses. Haye stops him in 5.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> People were asking for a 24/7 style show.
> 
> They've got it.


Spot on


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I can categorically say that Don has not been sacked. The two were doing road work at half 4 this morning


Why were you up that early :smoke


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why was Chisora up that early? :think










McDonald's doesn't open til 9. :huh


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why was Chisora up that early? :think
> 
> McDonald's doesn't open til 9. :huh


:lol:

I can't see why so many people think that this fight will even be that close. I can't stand Haye, but ignoring the personalities and looking at their ring careers, I just can't see Chisora having enough of anything to beat Haye.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

atsch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

tbf that's not as cringey as I thought it would be.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

To be honest, I wish he was there all the time to tell Burdis to STFU


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Btw, do the team avatar bets still stand?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Btw, do the team avatar bets still stand?


Sure why not. Haye's winning the fight and the event.

As for that Danny Dyer video.. :lol: How he says to Burdis "yeah alrwight, turn it in"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> atsch


:lol: 'Leeeedies and gentlemen' :huh


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Sure why not. Haye's winning the fight and the event.
> 
> As for that Danny Dyer video.. :lol: How he says to Burdis "yeah alrwight, turn it in"


:happy

WAR DEL BOY


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

If Burdis is the ring announcer for the fight I will physically shoot myself.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> If Burdis is the ring announcer for the fight I will physically shoot myself.


Of course it will be.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

*Chisora and Charles Split*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-split-ahead-of-David-Haye-grudge-fight.html#

:huh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's just quotes from last night's "Beyond the Ropes" episode. 

It's bollocks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Makes me ashamed to be from London.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-split-ahead-of-David-Haye-grudge-fight.html#
> 
> :huh


It's bollocks. Don trained Del this morning


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Makes me ashamed to be from London.


Your v neck t-shirt makes me ashamed I'm from London


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Your v neck t-shirt makes me ashamed I'm from London


:lol::lol:

you going weigh in @Vano-irons


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> you going weigh in @Vano-irons


I doubt it mate. I'll be in work on the 13th. Is it at Upton park?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I doubt it mate. I'll be in work on the 13th. Is it at Upton park?


not sure but i'll be in Richmond friday night if it ain't to far from you


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

> I'm not a nutter. He asked me to take his head gear off and I physically attacked him.


Don't know where to start with this :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> not sure but i'll be in Richmond friday night if it ain't to far from you


I think I'm in Romford on the Friday mate. It's the brother's GF's birthday so I said I'd go out for that. But nothing is set in stone yet so I'll let you know pal :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I think I'm in Romford on the Friday mate. It's the brother's GF's birthday so I said I'd go out for that. But nothing is set in stone yet so I'll let you know pal :good


yea sound mate :good


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for uploading.

Chisora is almost disturbing in that scene where he's sat there with his dog, thinking of what to say next, you can just tell he's a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

sg-85 said:


> Thanks for uploading.
> 
> Chisora is almost disturbing in that scene where he's sat there with his dog, thinking of what to say next, you can just tell he's a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


:lol: The guy is a loony.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> tbf that's not as cringey as I thought it would be.


Really? :-(


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Really? :-(


It's pretty damn bad, but I expected it to be worse.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> It's bollocks. Don trained Del this morning


Thank fuck for that. :rastapimp


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Cheers to Griff for the upload.


Cheers for posting this. :thumbsup


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i taped and just watched the episode... i dont understand, what happened with del and don childs? they had a fight...

i fckn hate haye, hope chisora weighs him in big time...

my tickets turned up yesterday for the fight, its offical haha :bbb


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Your v neck t-shirt makes me ashamed I'm from London


All Saints.

I got loads :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> I got loads :lol:


:lol: I've seen 'em.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow.....7 members of Del's family must be on this here forum!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it just me or does the build up seem stale as fuck???

Is that due to being on Boxnation or what???

Everyone I knw is up for the bout but it just seems a little stale to me thus far...

Im genuinely expecting some mad behaviour from Del or Dave to spark this fire into an inferno very soon???

What ya think lads?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: I've seen 'em.


How the fuck have you seen em now?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> How the fuck have you seen em now?


....via your e-mail account.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> ....via your e-mail account.


Aye, I know you've seen one :lol:

You implied plural.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Aye, I know you've seen one :lol:
> 
> You implied plural.


Plural was very much implied, but you did tell me that you only had one! You lying bastard.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bryn

Four I think at the mo. Thats after giving two away tho.

If I got time in the morning after the gym I will go to All Saints before we go out.

If not, Tony will be getting a shout at Barkers in B'wood.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> @Bryn
> 
> Four I think at the mo. Thats after giving two away tho.
> 
> ...


Has Tony ever given you free stuff? When I was a regular there a few years ago, I used to get free shirts and stuff when he had a sale on. The guy is sound.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Has Tony ever given you free stuff? When I was a regular there a few years ago, I used to get free shirts and stuff when he had a sale on. The guy is sound.


Yeah, good as gold. After you've told him to fuck up. He's pushy as hell with people he dunno :lol:

He laughs cus everytime I go in there I ask him for bootcut jeans, knowing full well he aint got any. Can't get on with jeans tight round the ankles.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Yeah, good as gold. After you've told him to fuck up. He's pushy as hell with people he dunno :lol:
> 
> He laughs cus everytime I go in there I ask him for bootcut jeans, knowing full well he aint got any. Can't get on with jeans tight round the ankles.


Straight cut jeans are awful. I like my jeans like my women, sagged and hanging off my arse.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Straight cut jeans are awful. I like my jeans like my women, sagged and hanging off my arse.


:lol: this site is full of insights and mental images. Some not as welcome as others.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: this site is full of insights and mental images. Some not as welcome as others.


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I expect Haye to win, he will I think, I want Chisora to win, not really that assed either way, I'm just so happy it's on, because these two are bringing me some shit which makes me howl with laughter, in a good way.
> 
> WAR DERECK


ALL of this.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

If something does not happen at the Weigh-In i will shave my arse on cam, they have handled this fight extremely well, you don't want to peak 2 weeks before the fight, we had the big storm when the fight announced, and these leaked stories to the press to keep it in the papers, but at same time kept the press conferences low key. I can garuntee come Weigh-In it will kick off, just like Chisora Klitschko weigh in which will get everyone who isn't hooked......well hooked.

Im actually surpised what a good job Boxnation has done, or more to the point David Haye, given the channel is a unknown they have done well promoting this. Just proves even more how David Haye is the new Ricky Hatton, he might not have the same amount of fans but he has the same amount of casuals and more watching him on Loose Women, Graham Norton and whatever else.

It's simply a cash cow for Chisora/Warren and a stepping platform for Haye to say "I stopped Chisora something Vitali could not do". I can see Haye working again with Boxnation if a Klitschko fight happens.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Doubt anything will kick off at the weigh in, I expect them to keep them separated as they have done for the entire build up. Doubt they'll be a face off similarly to the Chisora- Fury fight.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Would have done the face off already for me if was gonna be one.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Michael Buffer :happy



> MICHAEL BUFFER is ready to rumble for the big grudge match between Dereck Chisora and David Haye.
> 
> The legendary ring announcer has made £300million from the most famous phrase in boxing.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ares-for-Dereck-Chisora-David-Haye-clash.html


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Never knew buffer was a Vietnam war vet.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

buffer is a legend, think he beat cancer to... dude never seems to age, and has a stunning wife, well i think its his wife, i seen him with a gorgeous piece of skirt before... he has a wicked plastic surgeon lol must be in the family, his brother does the ufc, cant stand that sport though


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Thought Burdis was a lock after the Dyer preview.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

''For the thousands in attendance, and the hundreds watching around the world on.... err.... what's it again.... ?''

''Ladies and gentlemen.... let's get ready to err [looks at Haye] run err... rumbleeeeeeee!!''


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Never knew buffer was a Vietnam war vet.


Never knew he'd earned £300m from selling the rights to his catchphrase!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent

Buffer is the man!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Never knew he'd earned £300m from selling the rights to his catchphrase!


Jesus!!!!

Silver voiced mother fucker!!!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> *Watch two months of boxing, including Haye v Chisora, for just £10*
> 
> BOXNATION, the new home of boxing on UK television, brings you the most eagerly awaited all-British fight in years - David Haye v Dereck Chisora.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ing-including-Haye-v-Chisora-for-just-10.html


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Excellent, I won't have to physically shoot myself.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Does this mean Buffer will not be allowed to work on any BBBoC fights in the future. :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Buffer is shot,i have no interest in hearing the guy after he called Darren Barker Baker:-(


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Buffer is shot,i have no interest in hearing the guy after he called Darren Barker Baker:-(


i cant believe he pronounces all them hard foreign names perfectly, and get BARKER wrong, ill give him a pass though, hes got it right for 100 odd years haha


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> i cant believe he pronounces all them hard foreign names perfectly, and get BARKER wrong, ill give him a pass though, hes got it right for 100 odd years haha


True back in the day he was quality,just felt bad for Barker that on his big night that Buffer couldn`t get his name right.Classy Jimmy Lennon jr is the man now especialy as he got Degale to do his pemature victory celebration against Groves


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> True back in the day he was quality,just felt bad for Barker that on his big night that Buffer couldn`t get his name right.Classy Jimmy Lennon jr is the man now especialy as he got Degale to do his pemature victory celebration against Groves


yeah i felt bad for him to, was bang out really on his big night... and yeah i fckn hate degale, where i was sitting at the fight it was groves fans around us, we where going ape shit haha


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> yeah i felt bad for him to, was bang out really on his big night... and yeah i fckn hate degale, where i was sitting at the fight it was groves fans around us, we where going ape shit haha


Yep the place went mental,was a fantastic moment to see live only just surpassed by seeing Froch destroy Bute:good


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yep the place went mental,was a fantastic moment to see live only just surpassed by seeing Froch destroy Bute:good


you where there? i envy you! haha i bet that was one of the most electric atmospheres youve ever experienced, i was buzzing at home from the first bell, screaming my head off at the tv, 'fckn hit him, again, fckn go on, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES lol


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

The weigh in is on the Thursday :huh


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> The weigh in is on the Thursday :huh


Very strange...Thats like having the fight on a Monday!

Rules state they have to weigh in on the friday dont they?...and on the night???


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Very strange...Thats like having the fight on a Monday!
> 
> Rules state they have to weigh in on the friday dont they?...and on the night???


it is odd mate, must be something to do with these Luxembourg clowns


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> you where there? i envy you! haha i bet that was one of the most electric atmospheres youve ever experienced, i was buzzing at home from the first bell, screaming my head off at the tv, 'fckn hit him, again, fckn go on, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES lol


Yep it was a great night,singing oh Notingham is wonderful with the locals, then everyone around me went crazy when when the ref stopped the fight and i got knocked down some steps right next to a stunner with a Romanian flag,i take it she was a Bute fan she was not happy,fun times:happy


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> it is odd mate, must be something to do with these* Luxembourg* clowns


Ahh good thinking!


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Whats haye's problem with mickey vann as ref? Decent third man IMO :huh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> The weigh in is on the Thursday :huh


Heavyweights often do that. I still prefer the day before though.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Heavyweights often do that. I still prefer the day before though.


What about the guys on the undercard? Would the have 2 weigh ins with haye and chisora on their own on the thursday and the rest on friday?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yep it was a great night,singing oh Notingham is wonderful with the locals, then everyone around me went crazy when when the ref stopped the fight and i got knocked down some steps right next to a stunner with a Romanian flag,i take it she was a Bute fan she was not happy,fun times:happy


hahaha epic


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Heavyweights often do that. I still prefer the day before though.


Do they, never heard of that before :yep

Nice 1 pal :good


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Whats haye's problem with mickey vann as ref? Decent third man IMO :huh


Think he's worried about him not being much of a physical force if Del Boy employs any dirty tactics like hitting after the bell.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice work Wallet son


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


:thumbsup


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


:good :good cheers.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora is a fucking fruit loop hahaha, I love him. 
:lol: at booth describing smug as well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Recorded Ep 2 last night, worth a watch?


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Chisora's girlfriend :yep


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Chisora's girlfriend :yep


I bet she's got a sore arse.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

That dog that Chisora is always holding is cool, wonder what breed it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

didn't charles say last week "derek needs to be around people all the time"

this week chisora descrbies his perfect day as "being alone"


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Recorded Ep 2 last night, worth a watch?


Yes for Don Charles philosophical ramblings over a soda and black currant. And Chisora's girlfriend. And Booth trying to define himself and the word smug.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Yes for Don Charles philosophical ramblings over a soda and black currant. And Chisora's girlfriend. And Booth trying to define himself and the word smug.


Sold. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Reminder to keep anything build up related in this thread :good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Getting closer to the fight now! Honestly don't have a clue who to root for.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Getting closer to the fight now! Honestly don't have a clue who to root for.


del boy all the way


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

#TeamHaye.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd like to cheer for Chisora, but at the same time I've liked Haye for a while. 
Fuck it, goooo Chisora!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

lol guy is crazy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Charles, seems like a decent guy.

Bit crazy though yeah.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo posted this on ESB

Good read

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/elliot-worsell/chisora-haye_b_1659646.html


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Has it been mentioned if Warren has options on Haye?

It'd be good for his channel if he wound up with Haye, Chisora and Price.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Grant said:


> Has it been mentioned if Warren has options on Haye?
> 
> It'd be good for his channel if he wound up with Haye, Chisora and Price.


I don't think that Haye would give options, he seems the sort to like total control. He's made enough money that he didn't need to sign a contract with options in it. Particularly as he was comfortably the biggest opponent that Chisora had a chance of getting in the ring with - having lost his last three (on paper) yet having looked good against Klitschko, Chisora is all risk and little upside for most fighters. One could say that that press conference saved Chisora's short-term career, he could have become Mr Avoided without landing this fight, I think.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I'd like to cheer for Chisora, but at the same time I've liked Haye for a while.
> Fuck it, goooo Chisora!


welcome to the darkside! :fal haha

i fckn hate haye, dude is coward, i dont see how chisora got all the blame for the press conference 'brawl' he didnt do anything! and for a licensed fighter like haye to punch a 'civilian' like don charles has got to be one of the worst things a fighter can possibly to??? and the way he went on after the thing blaming everyone but himself, i thought what a wanker... hayes never had a street fight in his life lol


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know any details about the weigh-in? I assume it is gonna be open to the public, but any idea as to when and where?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Does anyone know any details about the weigh-in? I assume it is gonna be open to the public, but any idea as to when and where?


It's taking place at the ODEON Cinema West End, Leicester Square at 3pm on Thursday. I've heard somewhere that tickets are needed for the public to attend. I'll try and find out.

Edit: Frank's website has a competition where you can enter to "win one of 75 pairs of tickets to the weigh in".

http://www.frankwarren.com/competition/haye-chisora-public-weigh-in.html7

Also, ODEON are showing the fight live in several cinemas around the country - http://www.odeon.co.uk/fanatic/film_info/m14081


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> It's taking place at the ODEON Cinema West End, Leicester Square at 3pm on Thursday. I've heard somewhere that tickets are needed for the public to attend. I'll try and find out.
> 
> Edit: Frank's website has a competition where you can enter to "win one of 75 pairs of tickets to the weigh in".
> 
> ...


Thursday? It aint a Friday fight is it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Thursday? It aint a Friday fight is it?


Don't really matter with Heavies, I'd assume the rest of the card would need to weigh in on Friday though. :conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Because it's a heavyweight fight, I don't think the weigh in has to be 24/36 hours or whatever before. I'm sure I've seen other heavyweight fights with weigh ins on the Thursday as well. At least one of the Klitschkos have definitely done it before.

Obviously there are undercard fights that need to be weighed properly so I'm not sure what's going on with them though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> Some geezer on twitter:


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Amazing.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bollocks.

A Friday fight would have bailed me.

After seeing one of the build up shows, some girl I've been knocking off has decided to book Sunday off work so she can watch the fight with me Saturday night. How considerate.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

thinking i'll go to the cinema to watch this


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd much rather watch boxing at a pub than at the cinema, it's not even like a huge screen will make it more enjoyable imo.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

oh it's £12.50 lol. fuck that, i'll stream it if there's no pubs round here


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I nearly always prefer watching boxing at home, rather than in a pub or anywhere else. Even if it's with good mates, unless they're proper boxing fans it just annoys the fuck out of me. Not being snobbish or arrogant but when I'm watching a fight, I don't want some random coming out with stupid comments during it.

About half a dozen people have asked me over the past few days "did I watch 'the boxing' on the weekend?" "What boxing?" I usually said back. "I always watch boxing...". They then go on to tell me how great Tyson Fury looked atsch To most I replied that I didn't really watch much of that fight and then ended the conversation. They must've been confused as to why I call myself a boxing fan :lol: I was tempted to answer one of them by saying "yeah, Jeffrey Mathebula really impressed me at the weekend" but know I would've got looked at blankly :-(


Anyway.. Haye/Chisora will be watched with me sat on my broken sofa, laptop in the chair next to me so I can do a round by round for the front page here, bitter lemon and vodka on the window sill behind me, and tv remote on the floor in front of me so I can mute the tv when adverts about underwater shaving come on. Bring it on :bbb


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Charles fast becoming one of my favourite people.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> I nearly always prefer watching boxing at home, rather than in a pub or anywhere else. Even if it's with good mates, unless they're proper boxing fans it just annoys the fuck out of me. Not being snobbish or arrogant but when I'm watching a fight, I don't want some random coming out with stupid comments during it.
> 
> About half a dozen people have asked me over the past few days "did I watch 'the boxing' on the weekend?" "What boxing?" I usually said back. "I always watch boxing...". They then go on to tell me how great Tyson Fury looked atsch To most I replied that I didn't really watch much of that fight and then ended the conversation. They must've been confused as to why I call myself a boxing fan :lol: I was tempted to answer one of them by saying "yeah, Jeffrey Mathebula really impressed me at the weekend" but know I would've got looked at blankly :-(
> 
> Anyway.. Haye/Chisora will be watched with me sat on my broken sofa, laptop in the chair next to me so I can do a round by round for the front page here, bitter lemon and vodka on the window sill behind me, and tv remote on the floor in front of me so I can mute the tv when adverts about underwater shaving come on. Bring it on :bbb


haha you kinda spoke how i feel, i hate it when i watch boxing with people who watch one big fight a year, if that, and think they are the new age burt sugar, its kinda infuriating... i watch everything boxing that comes on tv but rarely talk about what i watched the next day because 80% of my mates dont even follow boxing like that, some do, but most dont, and either they wont know what the fck im on about or just come out with aload of shit ... even half the guys down my boxing gym dont watch half of what i watch, i dont get it... thankfully i watch everything with my oldman and ma dukes, my family are all boxing mad, so i dont have to talk to myself about how a fighter got robbed or what a cock david haye is on behind the ropes lol... i remember first time i went to bethnal green with some mates, i was like this is holygrail, they where like oh right... cool lol i was like theres lloyd honeygahn in the crowd! they where like whos he? lol then i was buzzing at just seeing mickey van be the ref, they where likes hes only a ref, im like hes a legend, dude reffed ward v gatti, they where like, who are they? im like, just shut up and enjoy the fights lol least they are supporting the sport by coming though


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

NoMas said:


> haha you kinda spoke how i feel, i hate it when i watch boxing with people who watch one big fight a year, if that, and think they are the new age burt sugar, its kinda infuriating... i watch everything boxing that comes on tv but rarely talk about what i watched the next day because 80% of my mates dont even follow boxing like that, some do, but most dont, and either they wont know what the fck im on about or just come out with aload of shit ... even half the guys down my boxing gym dont watch half of what i watch, i dont get it... thankfully i watch everything with my oldman and ma dukes, my family are all boxing mad, so i dont have to talk to myself about how a fighter got robbed or what a cock david haye is on behind the ropes lol... i remember first time i went to bethnal green with some mates, i was like this is holygrail, they where like oh right... cool lol i was like theres lloyd honeygahn in the crowd! they where like whos he? lol then i was buzzing at just seeing mickey van be the ref, they where likes hes only a ref, im like hes a legend, dude reffed ward v gatti, they where like, who are they? im like, just shut up and enjoy the fights lol least they are supporting the sport by coming though


:lol: Yeah exactly. I guess it's all good really but it does get annoying.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

What time on saturday is the fight starting?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nahkis said:


> What time on saturday is the fight starting?


Probably won't be any later than 10ish (with my guess being that ringwalks will start around quarter to 10) What with travel and policing etc, they have to be out of West Ham's ground by 11:30.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Frank Maloney in troll mode on boxnation now.

Maloney to Don Charles: "Have you got a plan b if plan a isn't working?"
Don Charles: "We've got a plan a to plan z."
Maloney: "That's too many to remember"


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl


I'm sure CHB good do with an influx of material from my poster thread on ESB :think


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Event starts at 21:30.
Ring entrance starts at 21:50.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah bring it over :yep

*Amir Khan on his fight versus Haye/Chisora:*



> "Boxing fans know my fight is bigger. There's a world title on the line," Khan told BBC Radio 5 live.
> 
> "David [Haye] is a friend of mine but the fight is not a big fight.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

This fights has flown around - I can't believe it's this weekend.

I've been swamped at work so I haven't seen much of the build up. Thankfully I have Thursday and Friday off so it's going to be BN all the way.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'm sure CHB good do with an influx of material from my poster thread on ESB :think


I will have to get one more sorted before the fight with a nice big CHB plug on it.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Maloney was quite funny on that show; he seemed to be winding Don Charles up loads. Interesting to see how Charles was always trying to talk over Frank but when Frank said "Manny Steward used to do this" or "we used to do that with Lennox" he'd always be quiet and listen intently.

I get the feeling that Don Charles is still pretty inexperienced at this level.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

No doubt it'll be delayed, plenty of arguments to he had about gloves etc.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Final press conference will be streamed live on boxnation.com at 12 today. Hopefully it's not as boring as last time


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good stuff. I expect to see Chisora attempting to rip into Haye about missing the press call the other day and Haye out-bantering him even though he doesn't really have a leg to stand on about it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

They're playing music on the boxnation website stream right now :lol:

http://www.boxnation.com/

"I'm gonna make a comeback" the last song said :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't believe I've actually lost interest in this fight now, not even really looking forward to it, I'm sure I will come fight night though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Lazarus - not sure if you're here or still interested but some £50 tickets have gone back on sale from the eventim website :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And we have video! The infamous metal gate makes it's third appearance.

www.boxnation.com is the link.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm watching with no sound...

How flimsy is that fence? atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Tweet from David Haye 4 minutes ago: "Stuck in traffic, on way to final press conference! Damn, these Olympic lanes ain't doing me any favours today!"


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that Kalle Saeurland?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Probably. I think they're still pretending that Kalle's promoting it :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Probably. I think they're still pretending that Kalle's promoting it :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If Haye doesn't hurry up and get there I'm gonna start cheering on Chisora.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And we're finally on! Who's watching then guys?

Del Boy sitting with shades and that union jack bandana across his mouth.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Gotta admit, I've always found Chisoras bandana cool as fuck.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Del looks to be in abit of a wind up mood.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haye wearing a red tshirt..

Haye KO1.


John Rawling says that 29,000 tickets have been sold.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Luis Pabon from Puerto Rico is the referee. Michael Buffer confirmed as MC.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Screen fucking up for anyone else?

Frank Warren is so repetitive (obviously) but still.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Frank Warren says he can't remember a fight this popular and controversial since Mike Tyson came over to Britain.

"On paper it's a great fight."

"David Haye's not a proper heavyweight."

"Haye doesn't punch as hard as Vitali Klitschko and Chisora took him all the way and won the last round against him."

"Dereck will end the fight before time"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

David Haye:

"Frank said exactly what I anticipated him to say. Dereck's his boy so he's got to back him."

"Chisora did better against Vitali than I did against Wladimir.. is that how fights work out? I don't think so"

"This particular training camp has been probably one of the first ones where every target I've set as been met. Nothing's been broken down in training and it's a situation I haven't been in before. I can feel the difference. Everything's as good as it can be."

"I believe you will see the best ever Hayemaker on Saturday night."


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dereck Chisora: 

"I'm excited about the fight. My preparation has gone really well. I don't have any injuries and the fight is here now so the show must go on."

"I've always been a forward fighter while David Haye's been a back-peddler"

Prediction from Chisora: "a great fight"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

David Haye: "I don't think in 50 years time people will look back and say 'wow, Dereck Chisora was a great fighter and look what Haye did to him'. It's a fight for now and won't do anything for my legacy."


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

in work now, but i can't fucking wait for this fight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Adam Booth now bantering with Frank Warren now. Haye asks Chisora that if his chin is so good to stop "hiding behind his hands" :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye scared to look, Chisora gonna kill heeem


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This is some of the worst trash talk i've ever heard.


Haye is a funny guy though


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye doesnt like being told what to do remember the wlad build up....Haye will smash this joker.

Chisora cant hurt Haye with his big K.O percentage.

Fuck outa here.

Round 1 or 2 now says Haye.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haye: "Why would I be nervous? I've knocked you out before and I'll knock you out again. You lost at British level, European level, world level and in a street fight. What do you want to play basketball instead? You'll just run around saying 'he glassed me, he glassed me'."

A relaxed Chisora: "By round 4, you'll be blowing out your backside."

Warren jokes that Chisora has been taking anger management classes.

John Rawling confirms that both fighters will be drug tested. The professional worldwide controls from Germany (related to the World Anti Doping Association) will be doing the testing. Adam Booth says blood-testing is needed and calls out "all the champions in the world" to do blood tests to prove they're clean. From the Klitschos down to light-flyweights.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Also wearing red tshirts....Red means danger in the Dark Lord analogy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fwank getting annoyed?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Frank Warren getting pissy that questions are being asked by fans instead of the press :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! Dels phone!! class


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Frank Warren: "The biggest fight after this will be Wladimir Klitschko against Dereck Chisora in the UK."

Adam Booth taunts Frank saying "don't book that venue"


Frank Warren: "Chisora has only had 18 fights but look at the experience that he's had. He was robbed blind against Robert Helenius and gave Klitschko his toughest fight. Those two fights give him much more experience than 10 other fights would have."

"He's got a great chin and a tremendous workrate. That's what David Haye's gonna have on his plate on Saturday night. I don't think David can fight Dereck like he's fought those other guys off the back foot."

"If Haye's in as good condition as he says he is then the fans are in for a treat and it's gonna be war."


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Well this is just fucking splendid.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fookin work...tuned in to the boxnation site too late


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Luis pabon the ref, lets hope he doesn't pull no Khan McClosky miniture cut stoppage again


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gonna do a summary of the press conference now for anyone at work or that missed it :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Press conference summary guys - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?252-Haye-vs-Chisora-final-press-conference-quotes


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone doing a RBR for this? 
I love how Warren says that Chisora gave Vitali his toughest fight, as if.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Anyone doing a RBR for this?
> I love how Warren says that Chisora gave Vitali his toughest fight, as if.


Toughest since Lewis...probably.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Toughest since Lewis...probably.


I'd say Corrie Sanders gave him a tougher fight. Chisora gave him the toughest fight since his comeback, but he still lost comprehensively.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I'd say Corrie Sanders gave him a tougher fight. Chisora gave him the toughest fight since his comeback, *but he still lost comprehensively.*


Agreed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Anyone doing a RBR for this?


Yeah, we will be. I'll have one up on the main page as well :good



orriray59 said:


> I love how Warren says that Chisora gave Vitali his toughest fight, as if.


The flip side is that Vitali gave Chisora his toughest fight since Tyson Fury. Which might say all we need to know..


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

For anyone going, can we please get a "who are ya?!" chant going when Dappy comes on?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

On the World Boxing News website they have the Haye-Chisora down as a 10 rounder got to be mistake imo


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> On the World Boxing News website they have the Haye-Chisora down as a 10 rounder got to be mistake imo


The World Boxing News website don't know shit about boxing. Neither do BoxRec who refuse to even mention the fight or anyone that's fighting on the card. CheckHookBoxing is where it's at. :deal


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

i hope it's 12 rounds. 10 rounds would make it look like it's not a proper fight even more


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's definitely 12 rounds. Well.. it won't be. But it is scheduled for that many.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

who are you going for, @Roe?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> It's definitely 12 rounds. Well.. it won't be. But it is scheduled for that many.


Good,i was pretty sure it was bulllshit,like you i have never never rated WBN as a reliable source:good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> who are you going for, @Roe?


Haye all the way. KO 1.

Seriously, if Haye's anywhere his best I really don't see how Chisora can win. Haye's gonna bomb him out early.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently if one of them gets knocked out, the loser is gonna donate £20,000 to charity.

"Chisora (15-3) picked a children's hospital, and Haye (25-2) chose a bone marrow charity for minorities."

http://www.tsn.ca/boxing/story/?id=400369


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl during the head to head when they're making the bet, Adam Booth calls out Frank and says he'll take the bet with him :lol:

WAR Team Haye! Taking Frank to the cleaners part 5 :happy


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

Haye as long as he has not taken Chisora to lightly


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye by T.K.O early or if failing that Haye wide UD IMO.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The fight is over 10 rounds!!!! Fuck that


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The fight is over 10 rounds!!!! Fuck that


I can't believe this. Complete bollocks it really makes the fight look amateur :-( A lot of bets are really fucked up now :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

10 rounds fucking hell wbn were right,this is bullshit i have paid good money for this fight and they don`t have the decency to schedule it for the proper distance


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why would they make it 10 rounds? It makes no sense.

Also only telling people about it 72 hours before the fight starts when you've sold 40'000 tickets is a bit naughty.


Warren, you are a cunt for not telling us
Haye, you are a cunt 'cos someone on ESB said it was you who wouldn't do 12
Chisora, you are a G


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Haye all the way. KO 1.
> 
> Seriously, if Haye's anywhere his best I really don't see how Chisora can win. Haye's gonna bomb him out early.


No way Roé. It took Mr. Salesman bloody ages to rid us of a Zombie Ruiz, but he dents Diamond early?! :bart


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

A Haye that never sparred.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> For anyone going, can we please get a "who are ya?!" chant going when Dappy comes on?


Please do.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

No way is the fight only 10 rounds, source? (a proper one)


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> No way is the fight only 10 rounds, source? (a proper one)


Fwank said so on box nation and it's all over twitter. Pissed off like, I had haye in 7-12 at 4-1.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Fwank said so on box nation and it's all over twitter. Pissed off like, I had haye in 7-12 at 4-1.


You must get your bet back, surely. To be fair though, I think Dereks best chance were in them rounds, feel kinda weirdly pissed off for him.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye - Barrett was 10 rounds too iirc. Haye doesn't trust his stamina.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll get it back, just pissed off because I'd thought it was a good bet :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why the fuck is it only 10 rounds?!? Whoever decided that needs to fuck off.

The undercard is already predictably shite after previously billing a fake world championship fight and not even attempting to replace it. Now the main event is only 10 rounds and boxnation are gonna be asking people to "pay 20 to 30 quid on the night" according to Frank Warren at today's presser. And when Haye bombs Chisora out in 1 round people will be even more disappointed.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why the fuck is it only 10 rounds?!? Whoever decided that needs to fuck off.
> 
> The undercard is already predictably shite after previously billing a fake world championship fight and not even attempting to replace it. Now the main event is only 10 rounds and boxnation are gonna be asking people to "pay 20 to 30 quid on the night" according to Frank Warren at today's presser. And when Haye bombs Chisora out in 1 round people will be even more disappointed.


O Sullivan-Hall is a good fight at least, both lads can bang and they come to fight :conf


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Do we still not know the full undercard??? ffs the fight is less than 3 days away.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

It was never going to have a decent undercard as soon as the tickets started selling well.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

This whole event has been a fucking mess so far.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Mickey Vann has been axed. Apparently Haye and the camp have their way - Luis Pabon is now the third man in the ring.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope Haye ends that joke Chisora's career. The man is an utter scumbag who deserves a comprehensive beating.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Heres the running order if anyone doesn't know already:

Bradley Saunders V Kevin McCauley
Ronnie Heffron V Peter McDonaugh
Matthew Hall V Gary O Sullivan

Music Break

Liam Walsh V Domenic Urbano
Derek Chisora V David Haye
TBA v TBA


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> Heres the running order if anyone doesn't know already:
> 
> Bradley Saunders V Kevin McCauley
> Ronnie Heffron V Peter McDonaugh
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Watch the HAYE vs CHISORA Weigh In LIVE from 3pm today on *http://CheckHookBoxing.com *

The weigh in stream will be live on the front page here from 3 :good

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?254-Haye-vs-Chisora-Weigh-In-LIVE


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just watching last night's boxnation preview show. All this nonsense from Warren about Haye being knocked down by Monte Barrett and wobbled by Ruiz is hilarious :lol:

David and Adam are gonna take Frank to school once again :happy

How anyone can cheer Del and Warren on is sickening :-( @Vano-irons


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye was hurt by Wlad, who couldn't stop him. Yet crude chisora will manage this? 

Anyone supporting chisora is an idiot.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Barrett did put haye down in the last round, didn't hurt him or anything, just caught him off balance if I remember. can't remember him getting wobbled by Ruiz but Ruiz did land a few shots, he's probably just massively exaggerating the fact that Ruiz was able to connect a few times.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@8.40 - landed but its more a slip than a KD


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, he was caught off balance and then punched in the face when he was on the floor. Haye got up and put Barrett on his ass.

Again, he was caught off balance in the 1st round by Ruiz. He wasn't hurt. 

I don't doubt Chisora can hurt Haye. I just think Haye is the better boxer and it will show. I don't see a stoppage, but a hard fought points win for Haye.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor;35154[B said:


> ]*Haye was hurt by Wlad, who couldn't stop him. Yet crude chisora will manage this?*
> 
> *Anyone supporting chisora is an idiot*[/B].


+1 All of this man!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Really looking forward to TBA vs TBA....TBA is a fucking warrior!!!

Fights on every Warren card!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Really looking forward to TBA vs TBA....TBA is a fucking warrior!!!
> 
> Fights on every Warren card!


If I had some vcash, I think I'd put some on TBA.

lol etc


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> If I had some vcash, I think I'd put some on TBA.
> 
> lol etc


Hahaha...TBA is nailed on mate!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Will the weigh in be on that boxnation link from yesterday lads?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Will the weigh in be on that boxnation link from yesterday lads?


WE have the weigh in live here - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?254-Haye-vs-Chisora-Weigh-In-LIVE :deal

But yeah.. it is on the boxnation website again. If you're gonna spread the word out to anyone though, tell them to watch it on checkhookboxing.com :yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shall post that around nearer the time and hopefully get a few more viewers.


Might post it on ESB, see what happens!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hopefully the boxnation website fucks up or gets overloaded about 3ish (but the stream keeps going). Then we can spam out the link from here and get one million new visitors to the site.. muhahahaha


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> WE have the weigh in live here - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?254-Haye-vs-Chisora-Weigh-In-LIVE :deal
> 
> But yeah.. it is on the boxnation website again. If you're gonna spread the word out to anyone though, tell them to watch it on checkhookboxing.com :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ilesey said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Any predictions for the weigh in? 1000 vcash for anyone that gets them both spot on :deal

I'm gonna go for Haye 217, Chisora 240


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Just watching last night's boxnation preview show. All this nonsense from Warren about Haye being knocked down by Monte Barrett and wobbled by Ruiz is hilarious :lol:
> 
> David and Adam are gonna take Frank to school once again :happy
> 
> How anyone can cheer Del and Warren on is sickening :-( @Vano-irons


:lol: thanks very much!

I obviously don't support everything that del does (ie the spit), but at least he comes to fight. He always backs up his pre fight words with actions in the ring (as far as his ability will take him that is). I have no doubt Haye is the more talented fighter, but I bored of his bullshit rhetoric. I just don't like him as a person. His style is also horrible to watch, and this bullshit 10 round stipulation just sums him up to a tee.

I honestly hope Chisora (who is better technically than people give him credit for) knocks him out. Can he? I dont think so. I don't think Haye's chin is anywhere near as bad as people make out, and Del isn't a big puncher. What he can do tho, is outwork him. Haye will pot shot, and del will throw 4-5 punches to Haye's one. If Del makes it out of the first 3 rounds (which isn't a guarantee), he will take over. But I'm not sure he'll be able to turn the tables within 10 rounds as the early lead may prove too great. Over 12, I'd strong favour Chisora should he get out of the first three


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Any predictions for the weigh in? 1000 vcash for anyone that gets them both spot on :deal
> 
> I'm gonna go for Haye 217, Chisora 240


Chisora - 245
Haye - 221


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Haye: 215

Chisora: 245

oooOoooOOOOOooooo I hope I'm right hahahaa


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm with Ilesey here - 215 and 245


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye 219, Chisora 242


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Haye - 220

Chisora - 244


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye 217 Chis 244


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Haye: 215
Chisora: fat


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Haye : 219
Chisora : 239


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

stream jus came on lads


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank fuck for that, the fence is there!


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Have they got separate scales?? Haven't ssen that before! Not that it matters much at HW but still...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I assume its just Haye & Chisora weighing in today & the undercard all weigh in tomorrow ??


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

wheres da sound at


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds working fine for me, got some guy who sounds like he doesn't know what is going on talking at the moment.


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Ooooo... was that Buffer?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

oh i had the volume on the flash player down lol. didn't realise the white bars had to be blue, i thought it was full blast.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone think Chisora will start any funny business? Maybe shake the fence or something.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Here they come!


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Anyone think Chisora will start any funny business? Maybe shake the fence or something.


or eats it


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Where is DelBoy?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Del boy getting booed :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Buffer for the weigh-in :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Buffer!!!


lol the boos, poor Del Boy


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

247? fuck me, fair bit heavier than I thought he would be!


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

haye 211. cool


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chisora: 247 lbs
Haye: 96 kg (whatever that is in pounds)


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Haye lean at 211


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Didn't catch the weights but Chisora looked a bit pudgy.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

247.... way too heavy.

Needs to be in the 230's.

Haye.... about what I expected at 210.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

buffer saying 210 but 96kg is 211.6 lbs ??


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lol at the haye fanboys in the crowd

fuck off


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What a whore


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora has never been in the 230s I don't think.

247 is only 4lb heavier than against Helenius


----------



## Lee Smith (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice shirt Bunce.......:yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Chisora has never been in the 230s I don't think.
> 
> 247 is only 4lb heavier than against Helenius


You're thinking of the Vitali fight. He was 239 and a half for Helenius.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> buffer saying 210 but 96kg is 211.6 lbs ??


he said its 210 in US weight - not that I thought there was any difference, it is 211.6 though. Maybe he just made an estimate


----------



## Dan684 (Jun 7, 2012)

Chsiora was sweating just standing there, he wiped his pits dry then his face with the same towel hahaha. I'm actually hoping Haye destroys him now.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Lee Smith said:


> Nice shirt Bunce.......:yep












:lol:


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

247. I expected him to be lighter than that, at least around the 241 he was for the Vit Klit fight. Haye, as always in tip top shape.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> You're thinking of the Vitali fight. He was 239 and a half for Helenius.


Boxrec says it was 243


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The line of security guards they had for Lewis/Tyson looked much more affective than a construction fence. Damn, they can just walk round it if they wanted.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Dan684 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bunce ass kissing Haye again, hope some cunt levels him too. Did Don Charles refuse to shake booths hands too? I'm sure when they were all at the fence Haye was saying to Charles i'll take you after fat boy hahahaha


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


>


why not walk around the fence?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Not bad - Chisora a touch on the heavy side. I'm pretty sure he's only a few lbs heavier than when he fought Vitali. Haye looked very good. 

After watching the weight in I'm more confident in Haye winning.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Dan684 said:


> Bunce ass kissing Haye again, hope some cunt levels him too. Did Don Charles refuse to shake booths hands too? I'm sure when they were all at the fence Haye was saying to Charles i'll take you after fat boy hahahaha


But he tells things as he sees them


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> Not bad - Chisora a touch on the heavy side. I'm pretty sure he's only 3lbs heavier than when he fought Vitali. haye looked very good.
> 
> After watching the weight in I'm more confident in Haye winning.


KO or PTS?


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxnation is without doubt the most amateurish channel on tv.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Holmes said:


> KO or PTS?


Points mate. Unlike many I don't see a stoppage here.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Bunce is an embarrassment.

Any time The Cunt is anywhere near him or they're on the subject he comes out in a hot flush.

Is there something we should know?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Decy said:


> Boxnation is without doubt the most amateurish channel on tv.


is it eck.

reminder that primetime would constantly lose signal, switch to the wrong commentators and had a marketing strategy that consisted of posting on forums.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Boxrec says it was 243


:lol: I'm a twat, I thought the thing next to him was HIS weight. atsch


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce cant win when it comes to Haye.

When he's been more impartial I've heard people say he's gone off him cos he's in Frank's pocket :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What's Bunce done?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunce has always been pro-Haye, probably cos he's known him since the amateur days.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> What's Bunce done?


the heinous crime of standing his side of the fence


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> What's Bunce done?


He was wearing an offensive shirt.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what Francis Warren's role is in all this? He's at the press conferences, weigh-ins and so on but I don't think he's said a word.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Does anyone know what Francis Warren's role is in all this? He's at the press conferences, weigh-ins and so on but I don't think he's said a word.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Right I'm off for a bit lads (well, for an evening). Keep the build up talk going. The front page weigh in article has had 178 views apparently, which might not seem a lot, but it's a lot more than most other articles have picked up within a few days. Seems like putting the link on the front page was a good idea :good

We also currently have 126 users online including 70 non-registed or logged in members so have hopefully picked up a bit of traffic for the site/forums today.
@Supermanintights - Buture's still orange guys :deal

Love you all.

Regards, Team Haye.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck Haye, War Chisora. I already have my British flag to wear as a bandana!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Grant said:


> Bunce cant win when it comes to Haye.
> 
> When he's been more impartial I've heard people say he's gone off him cos he's in Frank's pocket :lol:


No mate, his ways are clear as glass.

He once said Haye would 'make an assault on the HW division'. He hyped the Audley fight as a massive must see event. He criticised Warren for suing him for something he wrote, I believe it was about purses? And now he works for North Korea state television (aka Boxnation where they constantly tell you constantly you're getting a good deal at the cost of a pint and to be grateful for seeing prospect v latvian professional loser) he's toeing the party line.

I have no problems with him cosying up to Warren and Boxnation as he's putting bread and butter on the table. I just find the whole saga of him tedious as many of his defenders call him the saviour of boxing (which Bunce calls himself), if Haye v Audley is a great event (yep the same fight that caused the shit to hit the fan sky ppv wise) then why didn't Bunce call a spade? Why did _the saviour_ not see the fight was a cash grab and warn against it? A saviour is a guardian for the better cause, I'm all for him doing articles about the likes of injured boxers in the hope of raising money and giving exposure to the young uns', but to hype what he knew would be a body shot to the sport is wrong. Don't proclaim to be something you're not because you're setting yourself up to fall. People speak of his presence on forums but it's all self promotion to his boxing shows be it tv or radio.

If he actually walked up to Haye and asked him what he's planning to do etc I'm all for it. Just don't need to see the cringeworthy hugging he does. It's no better than what Nelson does with Brook but there again Nelson has at least an affiliation dating back to gym training. Bunce simply has an affiliation due to the fact he presented the boxing hour on Setanta and Haye had a promotional deal there also, Haye being the media-whore he is would turn up to the opening of an envelope so it was safe to say he and Bunce hit it off as they both helped to promote each other. Haye on the BBH show and Bunce happy to have a guest.

I think that's a detailed summary of my thoughts :good


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Does anyone know what Francis Warren's role is in all this? He's at the press conferences, weigh-ins and so on but I don't think he's said a word.


He's pulls string from above I assume (conjecture not fact), like a puppeteer.

I called this at ESB, SportsNetwork mk2 is Queensbury Promotions. Francis is the face and Warren is the brains. Like Jerry StClair and Brian Potter of the Phoenix Club


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

But St. Clair was both.... ;-)


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> But St. Clair was both.... ;-)


Did you not see the episode where he played 'Jerry The Berry'?

''Who sold me clothes? Look at me, I'm here stood looking like a gay Satan!'' :rofl


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Slightly dissapointed with Del Boy's weight. Would have preferred him to be a little lighter.

It makes no never mind, someone is getting KOd but i dont know who.

Either Haye gasses and gets stopped, or the ref jumps in late to save Chisora after a sustained round by round beating.... I cant decide.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

what weight was buncey ?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> what weight was buncey ?


They caught him cheating.......

Left his belly on the weight readout whilst stood on the scales.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


>


:rofl at the fan who shouted he glassed me.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye looks in supreme shape. Like a fighter should. Chisora's career will be finished tomorrow night as he's exposed for the joke he always is. Facts are that even in his best performances he lost.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Haye looks in supreme shape. Like a fighter should. Chisora's career will be finished tomorrow night as he's exposed for the joke he always is. Facts are that even in his best performances he lost.


How will he be exposed? Everyone is expecting Haye to knock him out. Helenius couldn't expose him. Vitali couldn't either. But the pot shotting back peddling Haye will :rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> How will he be exposed? Everyone is expecting Haye to knock him out. Helenius couldn't expose him. Vitali couldn't either. But the pot shotting back peddling Haye will :rofl


Vano, you are going to feel very silly.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Vano, you are going to feel very silly.


:lol: I'm very used to that anyway. Like I said, everyone is expecting a Haye knock out (he is a few levels above). But I think Del gives a good account of himself. I think Haye will nick it on points


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> is it eck.
> 
> reminder that primetime would constantly lose signal, switch to the wrong commentators and had a marketing strategy that consisted of posting on forums.


i hated primetime, was a fckn joke... boxnation is new, and is run on a shoestring the more popular it gets hopefully it will get better... i like the fact they look after their own to, giving ex boxers jobs etc

i really hope haye gets folded, but i dont think he will :ughh hopefully haye stands and tries to bang will del boy, or his legs get heavy late on


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i always get the impression bunceys more pro chisora, especially with the whole germany fiasco


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

does bendtner know chisora nicked his boxer shorts? lol


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Read that Haye was the lightest he's ever been, wasn't be 210 for the Wlad fight?

Paper was no doubt wrong.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Meast said:


> Read that Haye was the lightest he's ever been, wasn't be 210 for the Wlad fight?
> 
> Paper was no doubt wrong.


He was 189 for Phil Day in his 4th pro fight. lol etc

I think his lightest was for Harrison or Wlad.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Holmes said:


> No mate, his ways are clear as glass.
> 
> I think that's a detailed summary of my thoughts :good


Oh, you're right champ. When it comes to Haye I ignore Bunce.

It's just gone so far now that whatever he does he is going to attract criticsm.

If he tried to amend his ways, he'd be accused of only doing it to appease Frank.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Beer mat from my local last night, who will be showing the bout as you might have guessed!

WARRRR HAYEMAKER!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Beer mat from my local last night, who will be showing the bout as you might have guessed!
> 
> WARRRR HAYEMAKER!!!


That's awesome. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^ Wish my local was that jazzy like that and could get beer mats like that. I'd have taken half a dozen for myself


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a handful of pristine ones mate!

Tis sound our local like!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

They look quality :good


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Some feedback from the weigh in yesterday.....

David Haye and Dereck Chisora finally met eye to eye with intent yesterday in front of 600 people at their open weigh-in for tomorrow night's fight at Upton Park.

So far the fighters have performed a series of weary insults at three press conferences without any real drama or emotion but that all changed yesterday when once again the metal barrier was present and was helpless against the hostility.

Haye watched as Chisora stepped on and off his scales before stripping down and standing on his own scales. "It gets serious once the shirts come off and we are standing there," said Haye. "That is what I like because it means the fight is on and Dereck was giving me a bit of stick. I love that."

Haye was 37 pounds lighter at 15 stone to Chisora's 17.9 and immediately dismissed the difference in weight. "It happens every time and let me tell you that if you took off all of Chisora's fat he would be lighter than me. He thinks that fat will win him the fight." Adam Booth, Haye's trainer, claimed his fighter was closer to 14.12, which he insisted was the perfect weight.

Chisora was joined at the barrier by his trainer and friend Don Charles, who admits he does get carried away at times, and he seemed to be goading Haye throughout the obligatory stare-down.

The fence, a thin barrier in reality, looked woefully inadequate as the fighters and Charles exchanged opinions. Metal or human partitions at fights are not new and when Lennox Lewis met Mike Tyson in 2002 a dozen policemen remained in the ring long after the fight's introductions and just managed to escape before the first bell.

"Haye was struggling to look me in the eye and kept trying to laugh and look out at the fans," insisted Chisora, who also demanded Haye tell him why the fight is over 10 rounds and not the usual 12 rounds. "You changed the distance, you are scared," said Chisora.

Haye denies he recently asked for the fight to be downgraded from 12 to 10 rounds, insisting he signed a contract several months ago for 10 rounds. "Dereck needs to find somebody to read him his contract because this fight has always been over 10 rounds," Haye said. "What is he so worried about? I looked in his eyes and I saw the same belief and confidence that Tyson Fury, Robert Helenius and Vitali Klitschko saw – and what happened in those fights? He lost them all. It's possible to be confident and lose."

"This fight is all about what the fans want and I know from the weigh-in that they will not be disappointed," continued Haye. "I have been in a lot of big fights and I can tell what will happen in the fight by what happens at the weigh-in. Dereck will try and that will be his downfall."

Chisora, meanwhile, is convinced Haye is getting more desperate the closer it gets to the first bell. "He knows that I would stop him if the fight was over 12 rounds and I can tell he is looking for excuses. He is frightened now."

As the fighters, their official members and several new recruits to their entourages left the Odeon, Leicester Square, Michael Buffer, the iconic and ageless ring announcer, was alone wandering the stage. "I tell people there is nowhere in the world quite like Britain for fight fans and in this fight we have two men at their peaks in a great fight of pride. It will be an amazing night." Even Buffer's eyes had a sparkle of delight as he collected his make-up pouch and followed the fans and the fighters out of the building.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chisora is very deluded......He's getting his chin checked early doors big time!!!

WARRRRR HAYEMAKER MACHINE!!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Other side of beer mat.....Forgot to post it!
There ya go!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm starting to think chisora has a learning disability. His best stoppages are against a ruined Danny Williams and a soft-chinned Sexton.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have my British flag to wear as a bandana :bbb


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> *I'm starting to think chisora has a learning disabilit*y. His best stoppages are against a ruined Danny Williams and a soft-chinned Sexton.


I'm starting to think he is semi retarded.....If this is not an actual condition they should make it one cos he is a leading example IMO!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

In 31 hours time..






Anyone supporting Chisora and Warren is a cunt. :deal

WAR Team Haye! :bbb


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Can't wait. War Haye! This fight is not going the distance. I can see a first round knockout.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'm starting to think chisora has a learning disability. His best stoppages are against a ruined Danny Williams and a soft-chinned Sexton.


i agree think he has a mild form of aspreges.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm tired of David Haye. I expect him to win but that don't mean I won't be cheering for Chisora!

Fuck Team Haye!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No Lirva but I hope all these people that are claiming Haye is boring apologise on here after he demolishes del boy.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to tommorrow now after seeing the ring set up Upton Park on boxnation,i think i got good tickets aswell


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

These buildup shows are so pro Chisora it`s unreal,Rawling is on Delboys nutsack.Haye is going to stop Del in 6 rounds if he is as good as i always thought,delboys chin is getting overated imo


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> He was 189 for Phil Day in his 4th pro fight. lol etc
> 
> I think his lightest was for Harrison or Wlad.


I meant at HW :fire


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't wait now! :ibutt:bbb


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahahhahahahahahha I'm so fucking excited ahahahahahahahahah it's like Xmas I can't sleep looooooool OMFG what am I going to do with myself hhaahahahaahha etc etc etc


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be there in my union jack bandana & "I am the greatest" cap, feel free to say hi if you see me 

Aspers Casino is the spot afterwards :deal


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

why do the tickets say "world championship boxing" ?....is it because the tickets were all printed before the povetkin fight got pulled from the bill ?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Probably. I'm sure when tickets went on sale they thought Povetkin - Rahman would be on.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Isnt TBA a world champion???


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye -Chisora is for the WBA Regular Interworld Luxembourgian title of the world and East London. 

Very prestigious tbf.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Isnt TBA a world champion???


4 weight multiple Diamond super champion in recess, I believe.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> 4 weight multiple Diamond super champion in recess, I believe.


Yeah, that sounds about right mate!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and mates where setting off to the Haye/Chisora fight, and this happened! A mini bus of cunts on A church trip opened their drivers without looking and I smashed straight into it!!!!!!!!!!! My 2 mates dont drive, and theres no way Im getting A train, so now Im gonna miss it, cant believe it just happened, literally 1hr ago :| on top of that, its like 6 grands worth of damage


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont even wanna watch it now, knowing I should fckn Be there, Im gonna burn My fckn ticket, hope the fight gets cancelled coz of bomb scare and gets moved to next week lol


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, unlucky dude.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Tell Me bout it, cant even bare to look at the tickets now, if only We had set off 2mins earlier or later


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Tell the people on the mini bus they are now going to West Ham. The least they can do is drop you off.

Unlucky though mate. God did this.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hang on, the damage only looks cosmetic, why didn't you carry on?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Cant drive it mate, everytime I turn right the wheel rubs against the arch and makes A horrible grinding noise, plus the side window wont now close, and Im guessing the light is fckd to...

@ Ilesey

lol I should of said that to them, unfortunately they not going anywhere anytime soon, their mini bus door was half hanging off... And god must Be mates with Robert Smith!

I just spoke to the insurance company, and they said its My fault! They said its not My fault in reality, but by law it is! WTF even though they where illegally parked and opened their door without looking! What could I of done, mind read? They said even if you where on A bike, and they opened it up and knocked you off, its still your fault! Its bollocks


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know what time the Matt Hall fight starts?


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Haye by decision for me


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

@NoMas - Gutted.

If you can't turn, the only other option is to point the car at the exact car parking space in the stadium. Then, just drive straight. Forget roads n shit.

Also, remember to store all this anger up and take it out on a stranger who looks at you funny.

On a serious note - watch the fight. You'll regret it if you don't. If you can't get there, flog your tickets and find a pub to watch it in and get drunk. If you're passing Wales call in and watch it here. I tend to watch boxing bollock naked with the curtains open. Hope that's not a problem.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> @NoMas - Gutted.
> 
> If you can't turn, the only other option is to point the car at the exact car parking space in the stadium. Then, just drive straight. Forget roads n shit.
> 
> ...


somehow you managed to make me laugh out loud brother, which i thought was an impossible thing to do atm lol

my mates got the train up there in the end, i just couldnt be assed with hassle after this fiasco... me, the oldman and the old deere gonna watch it now at home... i put £5 on chisora in round 6, with my luck no chance of that happening lol


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, cool okay. So you're not coming over. I'll get dressed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> Ah, cool okay. So you're not coming over. I'll get dressed.


:lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL


----------



## wilho3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Haye will win. Chisora is going to be knocked out in round 6 or 7. He did win agaist Helenius who was fighting with only one hand, but he whas no chance against Haye.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

How many fights are on this undercard?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> How many fights are on this undercard?


1 more after the Hall - O'Sullivan fight. Then, Haye - Chisora after Clement Marfo have sung.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good shit! What the fuck do they do if it pisses down? It's raining here, not far from there


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR DERECK


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

War Haye! :ibutt


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Come on Del Boy!!!


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

This will end in some scandal bullshit


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Haye wearing trainers?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Don Charles needs to get the ref to pull down Hayes body protector smh


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BOLLOCKS! Derrick didnt let them go at all... Weak knock out to, wide open smh... Fckn hate Haye...


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Good fight that!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> BOLLOCKS! Derrick didnt let them go at all... Weak knock out to, wide open smh... Fckn hate Haye...


Dereck didn't let them go because he kept getting hit and loading up on 1s and 2s. Great stoppage. Chisora was finished.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Delboy was still dazed and confused long after the Ref stopped it, good stoppage IMO. Haye was faster and more explosive than people give him credit for.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Post fight presser, Manuel Charr turns up & says he'll fight Haye after he destroys Vitali :lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Dereck didn't let them go because he kept getting hit and loading up on 1s and 2s. Great stoppage. Chisora was finished.


he walked david down though, backed him up, had his back on the ropes, and when he should of let lose didnt... just a waste of engery... david may well of countered him, but you dont get success if you dont have a go


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Post fight presser, Manuel Charr turns up & says he'll fight Haye after he destroys Vitali :lol:


Manuel Charr there had me cringing that was really painful to watch.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Manuel Charr there had me cringing that was really painful to watch.


Just like his fights :yep

Vitali is gonna slap him into submission in a boring non-event, I bet Haye turns up at their post-fight presser


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I was cringing at Manuel Charr's antics :ughh lol

How do these people keep crashing press conferences?

Made Me laugh all these press dudes talking about boycotting this fight when it first happened, I remember Colin Hart talking shit on Bunces show and Frank saying your Be ringside if it ever happened and him saying no I believe, then He was talking the fight up last b night from... Ringside lol


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

In all honesty it was a fantastic event and I think all those people who were saying it was a freakshow circus needs to be boycotted etc etc were completely proven wrong it was a fantastic event loads of celebs there. 30k in attendance brilliant fight no untoward antics and loads of respect after the fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> In all honesty it was a fantastic event and I think all those people who were saying it was a freakshow circus needs to be boycotted etc etc were completely proven wrong it was a fantastic event loads of celebs there. 30k in attendance brilliant fight no untoward antics and loads of respect after the fight.


Exactly mate. :good

Haye looked good last night, props to both men. Good fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------

